# voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der dich kennt will dir was wichtiges sagen! Ruf die 01908/70611 an und gib den PIN 8867009 ein. .....com

absender: +49171000000



weiß jemand wer hier dahintersteckt und woher die meine nummer haben?
oder wird das wieder random auf gut glück verschickt?

_ URL gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod_


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Dezember 2004)

*01908/666924*

Nein, es scheint noch keiner etwas zu wissen.

Aber jetzt gibt es jemanden, der es heraus bekommen möchte: ICH.

Soeben per SMS erhalten:
EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET.Jemand der Dich kennt will Dir was Wichtiges sagen!Ruf die 01908/666924 an und gib den PIN 2254485 ein. [/list]
Falscher Empfänger, taktis... mit Material für meine juristische Schlacht?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

*Zeigt denen, wer wirklich Stress machen kann....*

Habe gerade diesselbe bescheuerte SMS bekommen:

EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt will Dir was Wichtiges sagen!Ruf die 0190/73917 an und gib den PIN 2493076 ein. loveanddate.com

Absender: +49 172 000 000

Gesendet: 13. Dezember 2004 21:27:27

Tipp von mir: analysiert mal den Text und ihr werdet feststellen, dass die Verfasser dieses Textes entweder etwas älter sind (30-60 Jahre), da sie noch "Dich" und "Dir" grossschreiben. Außerdem ist ihre Ausdrucksweise nicht sehr gut gewählt, denn wer sagt denn schon in einer "automatisch verfassten" SMS schon "was"...
Ich finde, das ist einfach nur eine Verarschung der Verfasser selbst, welche keine Profis sind! (Und auch nie werden!)


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2004)

Hmm. Auf der IP lauter domains zum Verkauf... das ist aber eine bekannte masche. Haben die Jungs aus Gibraltar (Haldex&co) auch so gemacht... Wozu dient dann diese webadresse?
Suche nach der IP in Verbindung mit "spam" oder so führt auch nur zu einer Spekulation. Noch


----------



## galdikas (13 Dezember 2004)

*Re: 01908/666924*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben per SMS erhalten:
> EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET.Jemand der Dich kennt will Dir was Wichtiges sagen!Ruf die 01908/666924 an und gib den PIN 2254485 ein. [/list]
> Falscher Empfänger, taktis...server/foren/F_0052/cutecast.pl?forum=49&thre
> ad=2417
> ...





Bisher bekanntgewordene 0190-Nummern, die in SMS mit dem Anlocktext: "Ein VOICE Date wurde aufgezeichnet" verwendet wurden:

 01908/03308 
 01908/03338  

 01908/03341
 01908/03351
 01908/03352
 01908/03353

 01908/04473

 01908/248283

 01908/33393

 01908/44262

 01908/63082
 01908/666913 IN-Telegence GmbH & Co KG
 01908/666917
 01908/666923
 01908/666924 IN-Telegence GmbH & Co KG

 01908/70611 
 01908/73693
 01908/73691
 01908/73917

 01908/95528 
 01908/95582 - Deutsche Telekom -> Netzwelt Plus GmbH
 01908/97893 ( von: Kurzwahl-Nr. 74355)

Es gab da mal folgenden SMS-Spam:



			
				Dirk Mertens schrieb:
			
		

> Trudelte eben auf meinem Handy ein:
> 
> "SMS Single Chat. Schick eine SMS mit dem Wort FLIRT and 702xx, und
> finde neue Freunde aus Deiner Gegend. www_logosonic_com EURO 0.99/SMS"
> ...





			
				Moe in SMS-Forum.net schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da mittlerweile ma wen erreicht aber die tusse am tele da labert nur halbgare scheisse.
> zusammenfassung:
> - sie uebernehmen angeblich nur den versand fuer die firma *R-TV Sunce* aus ex-yugoslavien
> - ihr eigener chef iss aber auch yugo :biggrin:
> ...



Damalige Geschäftsführung der (inzwischen aufgelösten) Nova D.O.C. GmbH, Düsseldorf, Flingerstr. 11

Geschäftsführung der Virtual Media GmbH, Düsseldorf, Flingerstr. 11 ( (Ver-)Mieter derzeit in Gewinnanrufen genannter 0190-Nummern)

= Geschäftsführung der (ehemaligen)

HRB 39238: Supertalk GmbH, Düsseldorf (Flinger Str. 11, 40213 Düsseldorf). Die
Gesellschaft ist gemäß § 141 a Absatz 1 FGG wegen Vermögenslosigkeit von Amts
wegen gelöscht.

Geschäftsführung der Forum Facultatum GmbH, Düsseldorf, ebenfalls (Ver-)Mieter der in Gewinnanrufen benutzten 0190-Nummern.

Inhaber der Virtual Media GmbH ist die

Triple A Communications Establishment
 Pflugstrasse 30,
 Postfach 1152,
 FL-9490 Vaduz (LI),

der auch die (inzwischen aufgelöste)

Triple A Communications GmbH, Düsseldorf,
Flingerstr. 11

gehörte, und die derzeit zu einem Drittel an der Mehrwertdienste-Firma

_(...) auf Anforderung entfernt - Heiko_

gal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2004)

Gal, frag doch mal wieder bei der ICSTIS - Mst, dass die ihre Seiten geändert haben, ich find da nix mehr 

rtv sunce
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=29

a.a.O.


			
				icstis schrieb:
			
		

> SP location  	Aranjelovac (Yugoslavia)
> Telephone network(s) 	Redstone Communications Ltd
> Service type 	Recorded prize information
> Cost 	£1.50/min
> ...



*********
off topic???
*********

gleich darunter bei der ICSTIS:
SMS NORGE aus Düsseldorf
"Complaint
Members of the public complained about receiving an unsolicited text message that informed them that they had won a 400(GBL) prize and invited them to call a national rate number (0871) in order to make a claim.
On calling this number, the complainants were referred to a premium rate number without being informed of call costs and the total cost of the call or likely playing time (3.4.1 and 5.2.2a ninth edition).
"

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=21

s.a.
http://www.forbrukerombudet.no/index.db2?id=1231
(hier wird eine s[hort]m8essages]s[ervices] norge as erwähnt??? siehe auch pdf-datei)
(Adresse ist wohl Ho(mit /)gliveien 30 in M***)

die jeweils genannten "Netzwerke" sind immer wieder mal beteiligt, ergo: dies ist eine Kopie der Situation in Deutschland!

(wer will, kann sich mal die ganzen Meldungen der ICSTIS durchlesen, zB "Unicorn" betrifft auch so was)

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&month=2


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Gal, frag doch mal wieder bei der ICSTIS


wegen r-tv sunce, meinte ich und - "wieder" bezog sich nicht auf dich konkret sondern als allgemeiner Hinweis für alle Informationssuchenden - grenzüberschreitend lesen bildet... wäre mal ein Tip für die Polizei. Das geht auch ohne Rechtshilfeersuchen 
aka


----------



## oliveer (14 Dezember 2004)

@ galdikas . Da muss ich dich leider in einem Punkt korrigieren, denn die Firma Triple A Communications GmbH Düsseldorf exisistiert leider immer noch. Die sind nur umgezogen, suchen aber immer noch in der lokalen Presse nach Mitarbeiten für ihr Callcenter um weiter ihren .... Geschäften nachzugehen. Mag gut sein, dass die mittlerweile ihre GmbH abgelegt haben, aber es ist eindeutig die gleiche Firma, die in der Flinger Str. 11 ihr Unwesen getrieben hat.

Neue Anschrift müsste jetzt Ritterstraße sein. Hausnummer hab ich gerade nicht parat.

in diesem Sinne

Oliver

_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken ein Wort gelöscht. DJ/Mod_


----------



## galdikas (14 Dezember 2004)

oliveer schrieb:
			
		

> @ galdikas . Da muss ich dich leider in einem Punkt korrigieren, denn die Firma Triple A Communications GmbH Düsseldorf exisistiert leider immer noch.



Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen wurde die 1997 gegründete Triple A Communications GmbH .....



			
				Zentralhandelsregister-Beilage zum Bundesanzeiger vom Dienstag schrieb:
			
		

> *Neueintragungen vom 7. November 1997*
> 
> HRB 35251 *Triple A Communications GmbH, Düsseldorf* (_Bleichstr. 23_), Gegenstand des Unternehmens: Dienstleistung im Bereich von Marketing, Werbung, Telekommunikation sowie Multimedia und Entertainement.



.... (nach einem Wechsel der Geschäftsführung 2001) inzwischen aufgelöst:



			
				RP-Online schrieb:
			
		

> Gerichtsdatum 10.04.2003
> Amtsgericht Düsseldorf
> 
> HRB 35252: Triple A Communications GmbH, Düsseldorf (Flinger Straße 11, 40213 Düsseldorf). Nicht mehr Geschäftsführerin, nunmehr bestellt als Liquidatorin: Kerstin M., Düsseldorf, (...) Die Gesellschaft ist aufgelöst.
> ...



Der (einzige) Gesellschafter der HRB 35252 war die

*Triple A Communications Establishment*
 Pflugstrasse 30,
 Postfach 1152,
 FL-9490 Vaduz (LI)

Dieselbe Triple A Communications Est., Vaduz ist Inhaber (=einziger Gesellschafter) der

HRB 40646: *Virtual Media GmbH, Düsseldorf, (Flingerstr. 11). *Gegenstand des
Unternehmens: Die Erstellung und der Vertrieb von Software; Marketing und
Werbung insbesondere über das Internet oder über
Telekommunikationseinrichtungen; die Konzeption und Durchführung von
Gewinnspielen, die Beratung in diesen Bereichen sowie der Handel mit beweglichen
Sachen aller Art, insbesondere über das Internet.

Auf die Virtual Media GmbH sind etliche der 0190-Gewinnanruf-Nummer registriert worden (wenn sie denn nicht "weitervermietet" worden sind ...); und der Geschäftsführer der Virtual Media GmbH tritt auch mit Aktivitäten der 

HRB 47669 *Triple A Marketing GmbH*
Ritterstr. 17-19 
40213 Düsseldorf
Tel.: 0211-58329-0

in Erscheinung.



			
				oliveer schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind nur umgezogen, suchen aber immer noch in der lokalen Presse nach Mitarbeiten für ihr Callcenter um weiter ihren .... Geschäften nachzugehen. Mag gut sein, dass die mittlerweile ihre GmbH abgelegt haben, aber es ist eindeutig die gleiche Firma, die in der Flinger Str. 11 ihr Unwesen getrieben hat.
> 
> Neue Anschrift müsste jetzt Ritterstraße sein. Hausnummer hab ich gerade nicht parat.



Auch wenn an der Gesellschaft "Triple A Marketing GmbH" dieselben (juristischen) Personen beteiligt sein sollten, handelt es sich dennoch nicht um *dieselbe* Gesellschaft im rechtlichen Sinn.

gal.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Dezember 2004)

@Gal:

Editier mal deine Liste oben und füge die 873691 hinzu.


----------



## Fidul (14 Dezember 2004)

Im Antispam-Forum gibt es ebenfalls viele Meldungen zu diesen SMS.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*voice date wurde aufgezeichnet*

*Unerwünschte Spam SMS:*
Ein Voice Date wurde Aufgezeichnet. Jemand der dich kennt will dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf die 01908/73918 an und gib den PIN 2368265 ein. loveanddate.com

*Absender ist: 0171 00 00 00*


Meinung: Ich denke, das es sich hierbei um Reine Abzocke handelt.
Hier werden hauptsächlich Kunden der Netze D1 und D2 angesimmst.
Ich denke, dass man über die Netzkurzwahl von D1 "2220" einige Informationen einholen kann.

Gruß Blue_Boy :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*LOVEANDDATE*

:evil: !!!!!!!!!WARNUNG!!!!!!!! :evil: 




Hab heute auch die sms bekommen wer da anruft is dumm reine abzocke.
Die sms mit der nachricht voice mail aufegezeichnet bekommen jetzt vor Weinachte viele.Die Nummer ändert von sms zu sms.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt schon gegen die anbieter.
Die nummer würd wie fast allle über die telekomm geleitet,
ausserdem gibt es die in der sms angegebene page loveanddate.com nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*abzock*

Hey, hab die sms auch grad bekomm.
echt ziemlicher hacker scheiß.
mein absender war 0172000000.
Doch die page ...... gibts hat aber nichts damit zu tun.
Ziemlich schlecht gemacht das man eine rein englisch sprachige seite nimmt obwohl es eine deutschsprachige sms ist!!!! naja frag mich nur wie man das hinbekommt an alle möglichen d2 user mit ständig andrer nummer sone scheiße zuschicken!!!????????

_URL gelöscht, siehe NUB modaction  _


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2004)

*...*

Absender: +49171000000
Anzurufende Nummer 01908/73673

Würd mich auch interessieren, woher die meine Nummer haben  :cry: 
Also nicht nur D2 sondern auch D1 (mein HandyVERTRAG)


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2004)

Heute Morgen hab ich auch eine dieser LOVEANDDATE Mails erhalten,
Rückruf Nr. 01908/73693


----------



## Tonguru (19 Dezember 2004)

01908/33565

empfangen über D2 +49172000000

erhalten am 15.12.04, 22.30 h

@Katzenhai:
Wenn du in die Schlacht ziehst, ich bin dabei!
Niemand mißbraucht ungestraft meine Handy-Nummer  :evil: 
Wüßte auch gerne woher die sie haben, ich gehe wirklich sorgsam damit um, sie steht nicht mal im Telefonbuch oder elektronischen Verzeichnissen...


----------



## sascha (19 Dezember 2004)

> Wüßte auch gerne woher die sie haben, ich gehe wirklich sorgsam damit um, sie steht nicht mal im Telefonbuch oder elektronischen Verzeichnissen...



Macht nix, wenn man 0172-1111111 bis 0172-9999999 u.a. durchtelefoniert...


----------



## drboe (20 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Wüßte auch gerne woher die sie haben, ich gehe wirklich sorgsam damit um, sie steht nicht mal im Telefonbuch oder elektronischen Verzeichnissen...
> 
> 
> 
> Macht nix, wenn man 0172-1111111 bis 0172-9999999 u.a. durchtelefoniert...


Im Prinzip ja. Aber man müßte wohl auch 0173, 0174 ... durchspielen, um vollständig alle Nutzer eines Netzes abzugrasen. Zum anderen führt das doch zu einer Netzlast, die dem Netzbetreiber eigentlich nicht recht sein kann. Eine ähnliche SMs erreichte mich einmal über ein SMS Gateway in Indien. Der Grund dürfte neben der Verschleierung der geringe Preis gewesen sein. D1/D2 machen in solchen Fällen vermutlich Nase.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

*--*

Tja .. einer unter Vielen .. Jah nicht anrufen leute! .. das kostet! ..
Das Geld ist wies aussieht weg! .. aber mich würde auch interessieren wo die meine nummer her haben .. tja liebe vodafone gesellschaft! .. 
wenn jemand etwas neues hat, bitte schreiben!
thx.. MfG schlenk28


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2004)

"EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der DIch kennt moechte dir was wichtiges sagen ! Ruf einfach 01908 / 673632 an und gib diese pin ein :  4757397

absender 385910401



solche a.......


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2004)

bsucher schrieb:
			
		

> absender 385910401


Cool, aus der Schweriner Umgebung, da sind die A... vor Verfolgung mEn ziemlich sicher!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2005)

*voice date - nerv nerv*

Hallo, ich habe heute auch so eine SMS mit Voice Date bekommen. Lest dazu auch einmal diesem Artikel hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=217

ist ganz interressant!

Frohes neues Jahr an alle - ohne hoffentlich ohne diesen Mist auf dem Handy!  0


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

habe heute auch so eine sms bekommen. von loveandate.com steht da allerdings nix mehr drin...
absender: 385910401
nummer zum anrufen: 01908/673646

hatten den schon mal jemand da angerufen und den Pin eingegeben? was kommt denn dann da???


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2005)

pinguin schrieb:
			
		

> was kommt denn dann da???



Ne Telefonrechnung mit einem Posten sinnlos rausgeschmissener Euronen 

j.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

*SMS Abzocke*

Hab am 3.1.2005 um kurz vor 20 Uhr auch so eine SMS bekommen:
von 385910401
EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen!
Ruf einfach 01908/74379 an und gib diese PIN 5483927 ein
E1.86/M

Wäre echt gut, wenn jemand mal gegen diese lästigen Spammer + [] vorgehen könnte/würde!  
Ich frag mich nämlich auch, wo die meine Handy-Nr. herhaben.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

das is schon klar. 
aber ich mein, läuft da andauernd nur irgendnen gedudel oder wie?  :-?


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7930
ungefähr in der Richtung 


> Auch nach über vier Minuten Anrufdauer wussten wir nichts Genaueres über unseren Gewinn, die dahinter steckende Firma und weshalb ausgerechnet wir gewonnen haben sollten. Dafür hatten die Täter nicht nur etliche Daten über uns, sondern auch einen satten Betrag von über sechs Euro eingestrichen. Ein teurer Spaß, den wir schließlich durch Auflegen beendeten.


wenn du es ganz genau  wissen willst oder ob das Band gewechselt worden ist ,
 ruf an , dann weißt du es aus "erster Hand" .....


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

*Drecks Vera...*

woohoo danke euch, gott sei dank hab ich prepaid!!! Es lebe Euer Forum :bussi: war kurz davor per Festnetz anzurufen (Google rettet)


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

Hab auch diese SMS bekommen: "EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moecthe Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/ 74378 an und gib diese PIN 5597764 ein                E1.86/M " Absender: +385910401,
möchte auch gern mal wissen woher die meine Nummer haben.


----------



## Dino (4 Januar 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...woher die meine Nummer haben.


Na, woher schon? Haben die einen Namen genannt, aus dem sich schließen lässt, dass die wirklich genau Dich meinen? Nee? Na also!
Es ist doch sch...egal, wer zurückruft! Hauptsache ist doch dass die beworbene 0190 gewält wird. So kommt Kohle in die Kasse!
Also wählen wir irgendeine beliebige Nummer und irgendeiner wird schon drauf reinfallen!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

*Auch eine SMS erhalten!*

Hallo,
auch ich habe gerade diese SMS erhalten: 
Ein Voice Date wurde aufgezeichnet. Jemand der Dich kennt und so weiter.

Rückruf-Nr: 01908-73675
+385910401 
Was ist eigentlich, wenn man die +38... Nr anruft? Würde mich ja sooooooooooo gerne mal beschweren - alleine deshalb schon, weil meine Nr. auch nirgends rausgegeben werden sollte.
Gruss,
Mela


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

ich habs auch gerade bekommen...und ich war echt kurz davor da anzurufen...also..danke mal an alle=).....
bei mir ist die nummer 0190873841
so ein scheiß echt!!!!!!1
meine arme handynummer wird missbraucht :evil:


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2005)

*Re: Auch eine SMS erhalten!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich, wenn man die +38... Nr anruft?


Dann kommste (falls dort ein Anschluss geschaltet ist) am Balkan raus: 00 38 6 = Slowenien.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2005)

00385 ist die Vorwahl von Kroatien und die Nummer könnte zur Firma "Vipnet" gehören (in Kroatien). Diese bietet einen SMS-Service an (Kurzmitteilungszentralnummer (SMSC)) (steht in der Liste www.ixweb.de/3t/htdocs/nfo_sms-centren.htm+%2B385910401&hl=de]hier [/url]. Den Sinn des Services müsste jemand erklären, der das erklären kann - ich glaube, dass man über diese Nummern kostenlos sms verschicken kann. Das maximiert den Ertrag...

Die Nummer selbst taucht auch im Forum "Antispam" auf, siehe:  hier (link ins antispamforum)

Der Anbieter "vipnet" in Kroatien wurde wahrscheinlich zufällig ausgewählt. 

siehe: Infos über VIPNET bei der Firma "Dan Net" aus Dänemark.

Gruss
aka


----------



## rohbau (5 Januar 2005)

*neuer absender +35679700003 - voice date*

hallo, 

um 20:57 uhr, am 05.01.2004, habe ich wieder mal eine neue 
spam-sms bekommen; 

SMS-ABSENDER: 
+35679700003 

EINE VOICE DATE WURDE 
AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der 
Dich kennt moechte Dir was
Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach
O19O8/73697an und gib diesen
PIN 5881419 ein. 

E1.86/M

*Laut RegTP:
1 Datensatz gefunden Dienstekennzahl Rufnummer Betreiber 
190 873697 Deutsche Telekom AG 

Adresse: 
Deutsche Telekom AG
Zentrale
Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
53113 Bonn 
Stand: Jan 5 2005

Laut Deutsche Telekom AG:
Goodlines AG
Benzstrasse 2
64646 Heppenheim

01805-227225

Inhaber: G******* L**s*

und wieder pünktlich zum feiertag!!!

quelle: http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de

*Vorsicht Falle: Telefon-Abzocker greifen an Bei Anruf abgezockt: Statt Gewinnen gibt es nur teure Gebühren

Automatisierte Massenanrufe in und um Stuttgart sollen Opfer auf teure 0190-Nummern locken

Einen wahren Massenangriff haben Telefon-Abzocker in und um Stuttgart gestartet: Übers Wochenende ging eine Flut automatisierter Anrufe ein, bei der 3000 Euro in bar oder 1500 Euro teure Sachgewinne versprochen wurden. Die Hintermänner wollen ihre Opfer nur auf 0190-Nummern locken - und mit jeder Minute wird abkassiert.

VON WOLF-DIETER OBST

UND FRANK ROTHFUSS

Ja, ist denn schon Weihnachten? Am Samstagabend schrillen allerorten die Telefone. 21 Uhr, 22 Uhr - wer ruft da an? "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie gehören zu den tausend glücklichen Haushalten, die 3000 Euro in bar oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von bis zu 1500 Euro gewonnen haben", sagt eine Stimme vom Tonband. "Es gibt keinen Haken", fügt die Stimme hinzu. Der glückliche Gewinner müsse nur eine 0190-Nummer wählen, um den angeblichen Preis abzurufen. Den Haken gibt es doch: So ein Anruf kostet 1,86 Euro pro Minute - und dabei kommen reichlich Gebühren zusammen. Einen Gewinn wird es nie geben.

"Sie haben garantiert einen der fantastischen Preise gewonnen", sagt die Stimme hinter der 0190-Nummer - und spielt mit Glückwünschen, Anweisungen und Pausen voll auf Zeit. "Geben Sie Ihre Telefonnummer ein." Dann wird die Nummer vorgelesen: "Drücken Sie die 1, wenn die Nummer korrekt ist." Danach Stille. Schließlich geruht der Mann wieder zu sprechen. "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben einen Sachpreis im Wert von bis zu 1500 Euro gewonnen. Sie erfahren gleich Ihren persönlichen Gewinncode, zuvor bitten wir Sie, noch einige Fragen zu beantworten. Es wird nur einen Moment dauern!" Bis hierher sind schon drei Minuten herum.

Kürzen wir das Verfahren ab: Am Ende erfährt der Gewinner den angeblichen Gewinncode 7887, den er in einem Brief mit Rückumschlag an eine Postfachadresse in Great Dunmow in England schicken soll. Als Servicefirma wird ebenfalls eine englische Firma genannt. Dabei handelt es sich aber lediglich um einen Online-Anrufbeantworter-Dienst, der von den Hintermännern beim Abruf der Antworten genutzt wird.

Die Telefon-Abzocker haben ein großes Netz an Briefkastenfirmen in Deutschland, der Schweiz und Liechtenstein gestrickt, bei denen Verantwortlichkeiten hin und her geschoben werden. Dazu werden 0190-Nummern der verschiedensten Telekommunikations-Anbieter gemietet. Nach Informationen unserer Zeitung spielen bei der Gewinnaktions-Masche immer wieder zwei Firmen eine Rolle, die unter immer neuen Namen agieren - und die ihren Sitz in Heppenheim an der Bergstraße und in Meerbusch bei Düsseldorf haben.

Das Heppenheimer Unternehmen ist direkt nicht zu erreichen. Ein Anrufbeantworter verweist auf schriftliche Anfragen per elektronischer oder Brief-Post. Der Aufsichtsrat und einstige Geschäftsführer hatte in der Vergangenheit im Zusammenhang mit teuren 0190-Einwahlprogrammen bei Internet-Verbindungen unrühmlich von sich reden gemacht.

Das Abzocker-Netzwerk hat offenbar dutzende 0190-Nummern bei den verschiedensten Telekommunikations-Anbietern gemietet, um sie für seine Zwecke zu missbrauchen. "Wenn die Vorwürfe zutreffen", sagt Rüdiger Greve, Sprecher der Telekom-Tocher T-Com, "werden wir gegen die Firma in Heppenheim mit einer Abmahnung vorgehen." Der Dienstleister Colt Telecom GmbH in Frankfurt hat eine solche Abmahnung bereits ausgesprochen - gegen eine Firma mit Sitz in Meerbusch. "Wir haben den Kunden abgemahnt und prüfen weitere rechtliche Schritte", sagt Sprecherin Sabine Grözinger. Zwischen Heppenheim und Meerbusch gibt es Querverbindungen.

Die Geschäfte sind einträglich. Ständig gibt es Opfer, die zu neugierig sind. Da kann sich der Vorstand des Heppenheimer Unternehmens beruhigt seinem Hobby, das er im elektronisch verbreiteten Firmenprofil verrät, widmen: "Haltung und Zucht von Schlangen und Echsen".*

*TKV § 13a Nutzung von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern 

Diejenigen, die Kunden Nummern, mittels derer neben Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen weitere Dienstleistungen angeboten werden (Mehrwertdiensterufnummern), zur Nutzung überlassen, haben diese Kunden schriftlich darauf hinzuweisen, dass keine Werbung, Sachen oder sonstige Leistungen unter Verstoß gegen gesetzliche Vorschriften zugesandt oder sonst übermittelt werden dürfen. Hat derjenige, der einem Kunden eine Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hat, gesicherte Kenntnis, dass diese Rufnummer unter Verstoß gegen Satz 1 genutzt wird, hat er unverzüglich geeignete Maßnahmen zur zukünftigen Unterbindung des Rechtsverstoßes zu ergreifen. Er hat insbesondere nach erfolgloser Mahnung soweit möglich die missbräuchlich verwendete Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zu sperren, wenn er gesicherte Kenntnis von einer wiederholten oder schwerwiegenden Zuwiderhandlung hat.*



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2005)

für die Nummer gilt selbiges wie oben, diesmal Malta "go mobile".
Einfach "+35679700003" bei google eingeben.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2005)

ich hab auch folgende sms bekommen.

>>EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt möchte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/673655 an und gib diese PIN 5974634 ein. 

E1.86/M<<

Absender +420602909909

Nr. der Kurzmitteilungszentrale +420602909909

WOher die meine Nummer haben würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2005)

wie funktionieren eigentlich diese Kurzmitteilungszentralen? Loggen die mit, wer da was versendet? Ich hab das mal bei der letzten (Eurotel Praha) und bei der in Kroatien nachgefragt. Kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Haben eben die gleiche SMS bekommen, 

Absender: +33689004000
Anzurufende Nummer: 01908/73671
Einzugebende PIN: 6281849
7. Januar 2005, 20:32 Uhr

Da es sich um eine 0190 handelt, habe ich nicht dort angerufen, ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich ausschließlich um [] handelt. Das Handy läuft unter D2-Vodafone (CallYa).

Vielleicht bringen euch diese Informationen irgendwie weiter. Ich werde die SMS vorerst mal aufbewahren, wenn ihr mich diesbezüglich kontaktieren wollt, bitte per eMail an [email protected] (bevozugt keine Spam-Mails ).

MfG M!ke

_e-mail addi gelöscht 
siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Bremsklotz (8 Januar 2005)

EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt möchte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! 
Ruf einfach 01908/73847 an und gib diese PIN 6075065 ein. 

Absender: +42/0602909909 

SMS vom 06.01.05 via Vodafone


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2005)

evtl. wäre es sinnvoll (ich erlaube mir das jetzt mal), dass sich Betroffene auch an den "netsheriff", Herrn Leinhos, wenden-  der im anderen thread Betroffene sucht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=88527#88527

Vielleicht könnten "die Wissenden" das mal beurteilen 
vgl.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=85824#85824


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

*„EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET.*

„EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt will Dir was Wichtiges sagen!      hatte ich auch soeben auf Firmenhandy..........einfach mal ganz fix  gelöscht! Sind du Leute nicht zu "packen" ? :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

*ich auch*

hei ich habe soetws auch gerade bekommen, da sollte ich anrufen und nen pin eingeben!


----------



## cicojaka (8 Januar 2005)

eine Bitte an alle Betroffenen: Die Nachrichten dokumentieren, soweit irgend möglich. Danke.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2005)

hat es eigentlich was zu sagen dass die sms um 17:35 verschickt wurde und es bei uns erst ca 16:30 war??

abs.: +3719202020  ich sollte 01908/73918 anrufen


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2005)

*Danke...*

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung    über diese loveandate.com sms.
Hab auch schon mehrere bekommen von:

Absender: 385910401 
Nummer, die anrufen ist: 01908/673620 mit pin 4344401

Hoffe, ich kriege keine mehr...  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2005)

*voice date*

hallo!
ich habe grad so eine sms vonwegen voice date bekommen. natürlich ist man neugierig drauf aber ich hab lieber vorher ins net geschaut, was die so darüber schreiben. gut dass ich das getan hab, das hätte mich sonst bestimmt ne ganze stange geld gekostet. 
ich weiß nicht wie man auf so ne kranke idee kommt, aber sie scheint ja zu wirken!
also ich kann nur allen raten die so ne sms kriegen, informiert euch vorher erst, was die möglichen folgen sein könnten.
tschau maria


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2005)

*ohoh*

Wat bin ich glücklich das ich vorher ins Inter Netz geschaut habe!!!
dachte das wär schon wieder son neuer müll von VODAFONE


----------



## Teleton (10 Januar 2005)

crunch schrieb:
			
		

> abs.: +3719202020  ich sollte 01908/73918 anrufen



Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum ich nie mit solchen SMS bedacht werde. Jetzt bin ich auch dabei. 
Ich soll  die 01908 73918 anrufen Absender ist die (0?)33689004000

Jetzt fühle ich  mich nicht mehr ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

ich schließ mich an.........

absender: 3719202020
ich sollte folgende nummer anrufen: 01908/73917

laut sms-info etwa eine stunde zeitverschiebung, hab die um 18:30 bekommen, abgesendet wurde die aber um 19:25


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

ich bins nochmal, wenn man ganz runterscrollt, dann steht da 1.86€/min


----------



## Bonnifaz (10 Januar 2005)

bei uns waren 
Absender:      33689004000
Rufnummer zum anrufen: 0190888376
...nur zur Ergänzung. wir haben die SMS gelöscht.
b.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

*hier auch*

Ein Voicedate wurde bla bla bla ...

Rufe die Nummer 01908 73845 an und gib PIN 6877292 ein

Absender +3719202020
10. Januar 2005 20:38:10 Uhr

Die SMS wurde nicht gelöscht.

Wie weiter vorgehen?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

*Handy spam*

Hallo,hatte heute morgen 11.1.2005 auchunter der Nummer 44780200033 eine Nachricht,das mir jemand etwas erzählen will.Der Rückruf sollte über 01908/33565 erfolgen.Das Netz aus dem es stammt(Cellnet),ist aus England.Meine Quelle hierbei ist:
http://www.gsmsms.net/secrets/smsc_free.html
dort kann man die jeweiligen Anbieter hinter den Nummern sehen.
Ich sollte jedenfalls dei pin 6983469 eingeben.Es ist eine Kostenpflichtige Telefonansage.Laßt euch bloß nicht darauf ein.
Wenn einer Rechtliche infos besitzt,würde ich mich gerne von euch informieren lassen.
[email protected]

_E-Mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

*01908673629  spam sms*

Absender: +447802000332

EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/673629 an und gib die PIN 7053046 ein

E1.86/M

Leute ruft bloß nicht dort an. Ich war dumm genug, denn ich habe seit einer Woche eine Freundin und dachte sie hätte mir soetwas geschickt! War erst auch misstrauisch und dann wollte ich die nette Geste nicht abschlagen! Aber von wegen....das ist [] und die SMS werden wahllos an Handybesitzer versendet.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

*voice date*

habe heute auch so eine sms bekommen. zum glück nicht angerufen, war mir eh sehr suspekt.
-absender  447802000332
nachricht angeblich unter 01908/33562 mit PIN

leute bitte nicht anrufen, kostet wohl viel viel geld.


----------



## Dino (14 Januar 2005)

*Re: voice date*



			
				donauschnecke schrieb:
			
		

> ...kostet wohl viel viel geld...



Ist natürlich relativ! Da biste mit nur 1,86 Euronen pro Minute dabei! Ist doch fast ein Schnäppchen. Mit ein bisschen Warteschleife hier und ein bisschen Rumgeseier dort lässt sich daraus dennoch schon ein recht annehmbarer Stundenlohn generieren...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. jemand der dich kennt möchte dir etwas wichtiges sagen. ruf einfach 01908-04402 an und gib diese pin ein: 7512832

E1.86/m


von:  +447802000332

na super


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

Schön das man im Netz nachschauen kann.  

Absender: 447802000332
Anzurufende Nummer : 01908/73671
PIN: 7810526

E1.86/M

 :bash:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

*Voice Date*

Hallo !
Man sollte vieleicht mal versuchen die Telecom zu verklagen, den die vergibt schließlich die 0190ziger Nummern und verdient kräftig mit!
Die Telecom müste eigentlich kontrolieren für was die Nummern benutzt werden ????
_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Dino (15 Januar 2005)

Vergleiche das mal mit einer Wohnung, die Du an jemanden vermietest. Wenn dieser Jemand dann anfängt, in der Wohnung Bomben zu basteln, ist das eigentlich nicht Dein Problem, weil Du ihn in nunmehr seinen 4 Wänden nicht überwachen kannst, willst und darfst.
Anders sieht es aber aus, wenn Du - auf welchen Wegen auch immer - Kenntnis von seinem kriminellen Tun erlangst. In diesem Falle wirst Du zum Mittäter wenn Du das weiterhin duldest.
Übertragen auf die Telekom bedeutet das:

Sie ist nicht verpflichtet, die Nutzung der von ihr vermieteten Nummer zu überwachen. Sollte sie aber über einen qualifizierten Hinweis Kenntnis über eine rechtswidrige Nutzung erlangen, so muss sie aktiv werden.
Es ist nur die Frage, wann ein solcher Hinweis als qualifiziert zu bertachten ist. Es reicht sicher nicht, wenn irgendein User einen bösen Brief schreibt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

dank google und diesem forum habe ich die SMS geloescht und nicht angerufen. kann daher auch jedem empfehlen bei welchen problemen auch immer die man nicht einstufen kann erstmal zu suchen ob andere das gleiche problem teilen.

gruss an alle und thx


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

hab soeben auch son sms gekriegt.
ich soll die 01908 673638 anrufen und folgenden pin angeben 7878232
geschickt wurde es von der +447802000332
hab das dann bei google eingegeben und bin hier gelandet.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

Auch ich habe heute Zeitversetzt solche Mail erhalten, Abs: +447802000332. Anrufen sollte ich die 01908/673635 mit dem PIN 7841545 für 1.86 €/M.
Man gut das wir das Zeitalter des Internets haben


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

Sone scheisse hab jetzt auch so eine bekommen. Ist das überhaupt rechtlich???
Jetzt muss ich mir doch noch ne neue Karte besorgen. Wie lautet eigentlich die Nachricht??? Weis das jemand! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

*immer das gleiche*

Tel: 0190874377 PIN 7983655
Absender +447802000332


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2005)

Tel 0198 72294   Pin 8051935
Abs. +447802000332

16:27:32 16.01.05

Wenn man mal vergleicht, wie viele verschiedene 01908er Nummern zurückgerufen werden sollen, mit immer dem selben Text...
schnell Nummern wechseln, bevor die zu bekannt werden...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

*voice date*

Ich auch, von einer 0038 Nummer. Wie kommen die an unsere Handy Nummern? Bekommen wir jetzt regelmäßig so einen Mist?


----------



## galdikas (17 Januar 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleiche das mal mit einer Wohnung, die Du an jemanden vermietest. Wenn dieser Jemand dann anfängt, in der Wohnung Bomben zu basteln, ist das eigentlich nicht Dein Problem, weil Du ihn in nunmehr seinen 4 Wänden nicht überwachen kannst, willst und darfst.



Unpassender Vergleich, würde ich sagen.

Vergleiche es lieber mit einem ICE, den die Bahn einem dubiosen Lokführer weitervermietet, damit der im Bahnnetz Bahn-Transport-Dienstleistungen erbringen darf. Auch *ohne* Kenntnis vom Treiben ihres ICE-Mieters haftet die Bahn dann für Schäden, die dieser Lokführer Dritten zufügt, wenn sie eine sorgfältige Auswahl unterlassen hat.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

tach.......yo ich bin dabei 447802000332...tja es lebe das internet. danke jungs und ich dachte ich wäre alleine.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

hab auch son ding bekommen gerade eben von 447802000332
soll 01908/73917 anrufen mit pin 8635697...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

*ein voicedate wurde aufgezeichnet*

ein voicedate wurde aufgezeichnet jemand der dich kennt moechte dir was wichtiges sagen.  mit angabe von pinno.

....

nach dem ich die sms bekam schaute ich erst mal ins internet
und stiess auf dieses forum.

man gut das hierdurch keine kosten fuer mich entstanden.


gruss hoschie

_nicht nachprüfbare Tasachenbehauptung aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

Goggle und eurem Forum sei dank nix passiert, bei mir wars die 01908\673613 pin 8533702.

wer weiß wie viele einsame menschen den gangstern täglich ihre euronen per tefolonrechnung zukommen lassen  

(solche seiten braucht die welt)


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

ja danke google... in ewiger Liebe  0


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*VOICE DATE zum Xten*

"EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt möchte Dir was wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/72293 an und gib diese PIN 8325895  ein     [viel Platz!!!]   E1.86/M  
Absender: +447802000332"  17.01.2005 ca. 19h.

1) Die Preisangabe müßte heißen 1,86 EUR/min oder EUR1,86/min und nicht dieses E wie Energie o.ä. und M wie Masse.
Das müßte die Regulierungsbehörde einheitlich regeln!

2) Gibt man die Nummer +44 780 2000332 in google ein, erscheint die Tarifauskunft call-by-call für GB- MObilfunk.

3) Vielleicht kann man über die 01908 Nr den Betreiber/Inhaber herausfinden


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*Nachtrag zu 0190 872293*

"Diensterufnummern 0190

Tragen Sie bitte die gesuchte Rufnummer (max. 6 stellig) ein 
und betätigen Sie dann den Schalter 'Absenden'.

Rufnummer 
0190 872293


1 Datensatz gefunden 
Dienstekennzahl 	Rufnummer 	Betreiber 	
190	872293	Deutsche Telekom AG

Stand:Jan 19 2005"


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*mehr Fakten*

Telekom-hotline für 0190-Nummern

0800 330 1900

Dann mit Sprachcomputer rumärgern!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*mehr Fakten über 0190 872293*

Der erste Trick besteht darin den Trenn-Strich in die 6-stellige 0190-Nr einzufügen.

So kann die Nummer bei der Reg.behörde und später bei der T-com nicht ermitteln werden.

Aber es geht doch...

0800 330 1900 angerufen rumgeklickt..

ERgebnis:

"Goodlines AG 
Benzstr. 2 
64646 Heppenheim 

Sie erreichen die Firma unter der Rufnummer: 

0180 5 22 72225
[früher wurde wohl diese Nr angesagt: 06252-79480 ]

Der Name des für den Inhalt Verantwortlichen lautet: 

Name so was wie "......."

-----------------------------------------

Weitere infos zu Goodlines hier auf der seite bzw. unter goodlines. de


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*g. L.  über sich bei goodlines. de*

Zitat von http://www.goodlines. de/Rund_um_Goodlines/ 


DEMENTSPRECHEND????
Was ist das für ein Deutsch?!   ein schlechtes!


....

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Googlen:

mit den daten von Goodlines
>>Darmstadt HRB 25307<<

Suchergebnisse SEHR interessant:

http://www.google.de/search?
hl=de&q=Darmstadt+HRB+25307&btnG=Google-Suche

u.a.

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/1671-7.html


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Mehr zu goodlines . de

www.bundesanzeiger.de

gibt man goodlines ein, kommen viele ergebnisse.
gibt man goodlines und netzwelt kommt nur ein ergebnis.



"4.07.02	GoodLines GmbH
(HRB41257)
Handelsregister/Veränderung
Bundesanzeiger Zentralhandelsregister, Volltext; 55 Wörter; 2.67 EUR"

Man kan ja dann googlen zum thema netzwelt plus und goodlines....


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*mich hat's auch erwischt*



> "EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/673657 an und gib diese PIN 8482561 ein [viel Platz!!!] 1.86/M"
> Absender: +447802000332
> 18.01.2005 16:07.


Etwas fies, weil die letzte Ziffer nicht mehr dazu gehört.
Gibt man 867365 bei http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp  ein, erhält man:


> Dienstekennzahl 	Rufnummer 	Betreiber
> 190	867365	IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
> Adresse:
> IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*Voice date*

Habe soeben auch eine Voice Date Nummer bekommen ( 01908-673659 PIN: 8015685) Reizen würde einen das schon, oder weis jemand was dabei rauskommt wenn man da anruft???     Naja wie auch immer ich lasse das da anzurufen wird mir zu teuer!!!  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Auch nochmal vielen Dank für den Dienst in diesem Forum! Ich hab auch dieselbe SMS bekommen und wollte schon fast anrufen, bis mir die 0190 aufgefallen ist, die schlauerweise als 01908 getarnt ist, so dass man sie leichter überliest! 

Trotzdem THX und nen schönen Tag allesamt!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

*voice date*

20.1./13:59
EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET.
Jemand der Dich kennt möchte Dir was Wichtiges sagen!
Rufe einfach 01908/33568 an und gib diese PIN 8904272 ein
E 1,86/M

Absender: +447802000332

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2005)

Hab auch ein voice date sms bekommen jedoch von der nr

+46707990001

Was ist das für ne nummer??? 
Um es abzuhören soll ich nr 1909 72296 anrufen und pin eingeben


----------



## rohbau (27 Januar 2005)

*einen ähnlichen Beitrag gibt es im Forum AntiSpam.de.*

Hallo Board-User,

einen ähnlichen Beitrag gibt es im Forum-AntiSpam.de.

h**p://210112.antispam.de/t506515f11731516_Ein_Voice_Date_wurde_aufgezeichnet.html

Der SMS-Server wird von einer Firma, in Norwegen, betrieben:

*Telenor ASA
Snarøyveien 30
N-1331 Fornebu

Homepage:
h**p://www.telenor.com

Phone:
+4781*77***

E-Mail:
***infomaster***@telenor.com*



In diesem Sinne...

Cu. rohbau


----------



## rohbau (27 Januar 2005)

*Re: einen ähnlichen Beitrag gibt es im Forum AntiSpam.de.*



			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Board-User,
> 
> einen ähnlichen Beitrag gibt es im Forum-AntiSpam.de.
> 
> ...



von Josef Rehfeld:
haben heute eine sms bekommen - neuer [] am Markt, 
Nummer: 01908 05639 
Absender +46707990001 (schwedische Absender) 
bitte in ihre warnliste aufnehmen 
Danke 
Josef Rehfeld

von LazyDog:
Diese SMS kam gestern 'rein
Ruf an: 1908/73698 und gib diese Pin an: 9538773 
Euro 1.86/M
Der "Absender" ist +4790002100

von elementary83:
Habe heute ebenfalls eine Nachricht von Voice Date erhalten. Allerdings unter 'ner anderen Nummer: 01908/74229.
Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, wer da die Daten weitergibt? Gebe meine Handynummer nur meinen Freunden und natürlich mein Handyanbieter hat die Nummer. Kann es sein, dass die die Nummern weitergeben? Telefonbucheintrag ist ebenfalls nicht vorhanden!!!
Danke für eure Hilfe. Bis demnächst.

von rohbau:
Der SMS-Server wird von einer Firma, in Norwegen, betrieben:

Telenor ASA
Snarøyveien 30
N-1331 Fornebu

Homepage:
h**p://www.telenor.com

Phone:
+4781*77***

E-Mail:
***infomaster***@telenor.com

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## rohbau (27 Januar 2005)

*SMS-Server in Sweden...*



			
				***** schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ein voice date sms bekommen jedoch von der nr
> 
> +46707990001
> 
> ...



Der SMS-Server wird betrieben von:

Die Firma Comviq Sweden gehört zu,

Tele2 AB

Box 2094
SE-103 13 Stockholm
Sverige

+468562***6*.

Der Investor Relationsist:
*Shared Value
30 St James’ Square
GB-SW1Y 4JH, London
England

Phone:
+442*73215*1*

Fax:
+44273215*2**



In diesem Sinne...

Cu. rohabu


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

*auch betroffen*

Hallo liebe Forenuser,

mit Erstaunen musste ich feststellen, eine SMS mit exakt gleichen Inhalts erhalten zu haben (heute, ca. 16:00 Uhr):

Nr.-Auszug: 
01908/673621 (anzurufende Nummer)
1385161 (PIN)
+46707990001 (Absender)

Wie Sie sich denken können bin ich über den Empfang einer solchen Spam-Nachricht etwas überrrascht, zumal ich meine Nummer nirgends publiziere. Werden die Empfängerdaten von solchen Unternehmen per Zufall generiert oder vom Mobilfunkbetreiber herausgegeben? Ist jemand im Begriff rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten?

Gruß
thule82


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

Hi Thule82,

die klingeln anscheinend ganze Rufnummernblöcke ab.  Ich habe mit den hier erhältlichen Formularen
http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php#6
eine "Halteranfrage" bei der RegTP gemacht und mich gleichzeitig mit dem Beschwerdeformular ( muss man etwas passend machen, da konkreter Schaden usw abgefragt wird) bei der RegTP über die beworbene Rufnummer beschwert.
Antwort von RegTP bzgl Auskunft war nach drei Tagen da, bzgl Beschwerde nach 2 Wochen( Man kümmere sich, habe aber derzeit viele Baustellen, werde noch was dauern o.ä.).

Mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

sicher stellen sich euch dies zwei fragen:
1. woher haben die meine nummer
2. was passier, wenn ich anrufe

zu 1.
von anderen opfern... näheres in 2

zu 2.
man wird behaupten, dass die eigene nummer nicht übermittelt wird und muss diese eingeben, um sich zu indentifizieren.

nun muss man DEN pin eingeben. der zuvor empfangene pin passt von der länge nicht.......

also muss man das gespräch beenden, die sms checken und neu anrufen ..... macht die sache teurer.......

in der sms die man bekommen hat, weil man sich indentifiziert hat, steht ein neuer pin (ein 'echter' pin). diesen muss man dann eingeben....

wenn man dies tut, ist die nummer eindeutig als korrekt in der datenbank der sms spammer gespeichert.

tipp: beim 2. anruf bei der gleichen nummer: am anfang # drücken.... (spart lange reden)

nun, wird der sprechcomputer aufforden vermudungen anzustellen, wer der 'absender' des 'loveclashs' sein könnte........

di 3 nummern, die man eingeben wird, werden als neue opfer missbraucht...

ab nun ist alles zu spät.......
loveclah wird euch mit spamsms bombadieren .....

zb wird man eine sms erhalten, inder der 'absender' des loveclashes sich zu erkennen gibt, man muss eine neue nummer mit neuem (falschem) pin anrufen..... und schon ist man in der datenbank des zweiten spammers 'korrekt' eingetragen und die freunde, deren nrs man vermutet werden dort als ziele eingetragen uws......

und so entsteht ein spam kreislauf........

allerding nur bis zum 31.12.05... dann werden alle 0190er nrs gesperrt...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2005)

Hallo allerseits!

Mittlerweile habe auch ich die folgende SMS-Nachricht bekommen:

*EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 09108/673651 an und gib diese PIN 1918785 ein

E1.86/M

Absender:
+46707990001

Gesendet:
29. Jan. 2005
21:02:49*

Mir war sofort klar, daß es sich hierbei um SPAM handelt. Das ist schon etwa das 10. Mal, daß ich auf diese oder ähnliche Weise per Telefon oder SMS belästigt werde. Vor einiger Zeit bin ich mit einer solchen SMS zur Polizei gegangen und habe um Rat gefragt. Man sagte mir allerdings, daß hier keine Strafttat vorliege, da es sich um keine Beleidigung, Bedrohung o.ä. handele.

Wie ich mittlerweile herausbekommen habe, ist dies aber falsch. Eine Internet-Recherche hat ergeben, daß man sich in einem solchen Fall lieber an die nächste Staatsanwaltschaft oder das Landeskriminalamt wenden soll, denn die Polizei hat einfach keine Bock, wegen so einer Kleinigkeit eine Anzeige aufzunehmen.

Was die Telefonnummer angeht: Sie wird mit "09108/673651" angegeben. Zunächst war ch etwas verdutzt, als ich bei der RegTP nach dieser Nummer suchte, denn hier kamen zwei Tricks zum Einsatz:

1. Der Schrägstrich steht nicht nach der "0190" sondern nach der "8". Statt "09108/673651" müßte es eigentlich "0190/8673651" heißen. Dadurch denkt man zuerst, es handele sich um eine 01908er Nummer, was es gar nicht gibt. Wenn man dann in die Suchmaschine die 6-stellige 673651 eingibt, bekommt man zwar eine Anschrift, aber die ist FALSCH! (Diesen Fehler hat einer der vorigen Poster auch schon gemacht).

2. Man hat hinten noch eine Ziffer (die "1") drangehängt. Überlegt mal, was passiert wenn man eine Telefonnummer wählt, und einfach eine Ziffer dran hängt: gar nichts, denn die überflüssige Ziffer wir einfach ignoriert! Wenn ich z.B. "110" wähle, dann lande ich bei der Polizei, genaus wie bei "1101", 1102" usw.

Was macht man also in so einem Fall? Ganz einfach:

1. Schrägstriche, Leerzeichen, Bindestriche usw. ignorien!
2. Einfach nur die ersten 6 Ziffern nach der "0190" lesen!

In meinem Beispiel bekommt man dann für "01908/673651" die Nummer "867365", die man dann bei der RegTP in die Suchmaschine eingeben kann. Man bekommt dann die Information:

*1 Datensatz gefunden
Dienstekennzahl: 190  Rufnummer: 867365  Betreiber: IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG 

Adresse: 

IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG

Oskar-Jäger-Str. 125

50825 Köln   

Stand:Jan 30 2005*

Na wenn das kein Anfang ist... Ich werde übrigens mal sehen, ob ich eine Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges erstatten kann. Außerdem habe ich herausgefunden, daß man sich in einem solchen Fall an folgende Stellen wenden sollte:

www.WETTBEWERBSZENTRALE.de: 
Fax: 06172-84422 

http://www.VZBV.de: 
Fax: 030/25800-218 

Diese Stellen recherchieren angeblich selbst, sammeln eingegangene Beschwerden und leiten die entsprechenden juristischen Schritte ein. Außerdem wird dann angeblich in manchen Fällen das Inkasso für den Betreiber gesperrt, was bedeutet, daß er kein Geld bekommt!

Wenn sich bei mir was neues ergibt, dann lasse ich es Euch wissen!

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## sascha (30 Januar 2005)

Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren. Aber Dir ist schon klar, dass das wirklich nur der Anfang ist? Zumal ich befürchte, dass Dir Wettbewerbszentrale und VZBV wohl eher nicht helfen werden. Nummern sperren lassen kann allenfalls die Regulierungsbehörde...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2005)

*Spam*

Gesendet:
30.01.2005
16:37:36

Absender:
+26772000003

Text-Anfang
EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/673640 an und gib diese PIN 2017775 ein


E1.86/M
Text-Ende


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2005)

Matthias schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Der Schrägstrich steht nicht nach der "0190" sondern nach der "8". Statt "09108/67***1" müßte es eigentlich "0190/867***1" heißen. Dadurch denkt man zuerst, es handele sich um eine 01908er Nummer, was es gar nicht gibt.


Bei der Anwahl von Telfonnummern gibt es faktisch gar keine Striche.


			
				Matthias schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Man hat hinten noch eine Ziffer (die "1") drangehängt.


Da wäre ich mir hier nicht so sicher, denn 0190er Nummern können gesplittet und dann untervermietet werden. Die Unterscheidung der Sessions und die Zurechenbarkeit der Anbietervergütung an die einzelnen Mehrwertnummernanwender erfolgt dann über die Folgezahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2005)

So jetzt ich :roll: 

EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/73678 an und gib diese PIN 2096637 ein 

Gesendet: 
30.01.2005 
18:29:36 

Absender: 
+26772000003


----------



## Eisenbart (30 Januar 2005)

So, jetzt hab ich mich erst mal registriert - denn dieses Forum ist offenbar ganz nützlich! 

Was das Splitten und Untervermieten der Nummer angeht: für die Suchmaschine der RegTP ist das egal, denn die benötigt nur die ersten 6 Ziffern nach der 0190! Und daß eine Telefonnummer keine Striche beinhaltet, ist mir klar - nur einigen anderen hier im Forum offenbar nicht, siehe die vorigen 7 Seiten...

Was kann man also tun, um solchen Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen? Eine Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges?

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2005)

Eisenbart schrieb:
			
		

> .... denn dieses Forum ist offenbar ganz nützlich!


 :vlol: 




@ Aka-Aka

Я к твоим услугам. Привет. Вадим

Übersetzung - mein Schwager steht Dir zur Verfügung.


----------



## rohbau (30 Januar 2005)

*SMS-SERVER +26772000003, ist in Botswana...*

Hallo Board-User,

Der SMS-SERVER +26772000003, ist in Botswana.

Anschrift Botswana:
*VISTA CELLULAR
Old Camphill Building
Plot 43002 - Gaborone West 1
Private Bag BO64
Bontleng - Gaborone
BOTSWANA

Phone:
+267 563 92*

Fax:
+267 563 **9*

The Vista Cellular consortium, in which france telecom (FCR) has a 51
percent share, won a licence from the Botswana Telecommunications
Authority in February 1998 to operate a wireless phone network.
Vista Botswana's first GSM 900 network, lauched its SimplyCell service in
June 1998 and represents today 33,000 subscribers.
The prospects for mobile telephone development are very promising, for
the fixed network only includes 60,000 lines for a popunation of about 1.8
million people today.


Anschrift Frankreich:
*France Telecom HQ
6, place d'Alleray
75505 Paris Cedex 15
France

Phone:
+ 331 4* 4* 22 22

Home-Page:
h**p://www.francetelecom.com*



In diesem Sinne...

Cu. rohbau



			
				rider schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt ich :roll:
> 
> EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/73678 an und gib diese PIN 2096637 ein
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisenbart (30 Januar 2005)

*Re: SMS-SERVER +26772000003, ist in Botswana...*



			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Board-User,
> 
> Der SMS-SERVER +26772000003, ist in Botswana.



Na jetzt haben wir die Typen aber am Sack, was?  

Aber mal ehrlich, was nützt uns das? Ich hab auch schon nachgeschaut, ich glaube mein Server liegt irgendwo in Skandinavien...  

Es ist das gleiche wie bei Spam per Email: der Absender ist keinen Pfifferling wert, wichtig ist nur der *Inhalt* der Nachricht! Denn der Versender will uns ja dazu bringen, zu ihm Kontakt aufzunehmen - und genau dabei muß er irgendetwas hinterlassen, was ihn identifiziert! In diesem Fall ist es die 0190er Nummer.

Mich würde es ja wirklich reizen, eine Anzeige zu erstatten - kennt sich jemand genug aus, um die Erfolgschancen beurteilen zu können?

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2005)

*Re: SMS-SERVER +26772000003, ist in Botswana...*



			
				Eisenbart schrieb:
			
		

> Matthias schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...unter diesen Umständen gehts gegen null.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

*voice date*

hab eben ne sms bekomm:

"EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET.Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 0190/73854 an und gib diese PIN 2263255 ein"

was soll denn der mist? was soll das denn???
was steckt da nu genau hinter?


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2005)

*Re: voice date*



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> ...was soll denn der mist? was soll das denn???
> was steckt da nu genau hinter?


Immer wieder die gleichen Fragen. Lest doch mal diesen Thread von Anfang an.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

*voice date*

hab den absender vergessen...

+26772000003


----------



## Eisenbart (31 Januar 2005)

*Re: SMS-SERVER +26772000003, ist in Botswana...*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...unter diesen Umständen gehts gegen null.



Und warum? Nach allem was ich bisher zum Thema unerwünschte Anrufe gelesen habe, ist die Rechtslage eigentlich eindeutig - und zwar zugunsten des Angerufenen! Kann mir höchstens vorstellen, daß die Hintermänner schwer zu fassen sind...


----------



## Eisenbart (31 Januar 2005)

*Re: voice date*



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> hab den absender vergessen...
> 
> +26772000003



Den kannst Du auch vergessen - der nützt Dir nämlich leider gar nichts!


----------



## ESC (1 Februar 2005)

Was läuft da eigentlich ab? Ich habe eine gleiche SMS mit diesem Absender erhalten, nur war die Rückruf-Nummer mit 01908/05639 angegeben. Diese Nummer wurde lt. RegTP Datenbank an T-Com zugeteilt. Es erscheint mir komisch, dass ein "Geschäftsmodell" sich Nummern von verschiedenen Netzbetreibern mietet. So plumpe Belästigung führt ja bei Beschwerden regelmässig zur Abmahnung bis hin zur Abschalteverfügung durch RegTP. Will da Jemand, dass die Nummern der Konkurrenz verbrannt werden? Oder die RegTP beschäftigt halten um von anderen finsteren Dingen abzulenken? Oder einfach die gemieteten und bisher nicht genutzten Nummern mit etwas Gewinn verbrennen, bevor sie Ende des Jahres sowieso weg sind?

/ESC


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2005)

ESC schrieb:
			
		

> ... um von anderen finsteren Dingen abzulenken?


Diesen Verdacht werde ich bei ettlichen Phänomenen in Sachen Computerbetrug nicht los.


----------



## rohbau (1 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Gemäß der Info-Hotline Deutsche Telekom AG, ist der
Rufnummernmieter:

0190 80 56 39

*Goodlines AG 
Benzstrasse 2 
64646 Heppenheim 

01805-227225 

Inhaber: G******* L**s*



In diesem Sinne...

Cu. rohbau



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Was läuft da eigentlich ab? Ich habe eine gleiche SMS mit diesem Absender erhalten, nur war die Rückruf-Nummer mit 01908/05639 angegeben. Diese Nummer wurde lt. RegTP Datenbank an T-Com zugeteilt. Es erscheint mir komisch, dass ein "Geschäftsmodell" sich Nummern von verschiedenen Netzbetreibern mietet. So plumpe Belästigung führt ja bei Beschwerden regelmässig zur Abmahnung bis hin zur Abschalteverfügung durch RegTP. Will da Jemand, dass die Nummern der Konkurrenz verbrannt werden? Oder die RegTP beschäftigt halten um von anderen finsteren Dingen abzulenken? Oder einfach die gemieteten und bisher nicht genutzten Nummern mit etwas Gewinn verbrennen, bevor sie Ende des Jahres sowieso weg sind?
> 
> /ESC


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2005)

@ rohbau

per PN hatte ich Dir schon mal versucht das Problem mit den Heppenheimer Firmen zu erläutern. Wem soll es nützen, wenn Du immer wieder auf den Mehrwertnummern-*Großhändler* hinweist, so als wenn der Schuld an den Untrieben wäre, für die dessen Kunden bzw. wiederum deren Kunden verantwortlich sind.
Die GoodLines AG bzw. die Netzwelt plus GmbH, die in Bürogemeinschaft durch ein und die selben Mitarbeiter bedient werden, haben eine für Außenstehende unüberschaubare Zahl derartiger Nummern zur Verfügung und ihr Geschäft ist es, diese an ihre Kunden weiter zu vermieten. Alle weiteren Verdachtsmomente hinsichtlich den Hessen sind reine Spekulation und keineswegs erfolgversprechend.

Wenn z. B. Du selbst ein _berechtigtes_ Interesse an der Beauskunftung der Bestandsdaten zum Mieter einer Nummer hast (evtl. Geschädigter oder Betroffener), dann schreibste einfach ein Fax dorthin und bekommst eine entsprechende Mitteilung.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

*Voice Date*

Ich selbst habe auch eine Voice Date Benachrichtigung erhalten. Text: Ein Voice Date wurde aufgezeichnet. Eine Rückrufnummer war jedoch nicht dabei. Die Absendernummer: 0046 7079990001 habe ich nicht angewählt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

mich hats heut auch erwischt:

Absender +26772000003
0190833565
PIN 2584926

War erst kurz in Versuchung anzurufen, dann dachte ich mir guckste mal was du mit google dazu findest.  Und siehe da, es handelt sich um ne Abzocke  :evil: 
Ich hoff mal, dass nicht allzu viele Leute drauf reinfallen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

BlaBlaBla...
01908/74377, PIN 2619818
Abs: +26772000003

Die Pest soll sie holen.

Grüssle Bretone


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

*Voice Mail*

Hat mal jemand da angerufen und die Nachricht abgefragt...
Komischerweise kam die Mail direkt ein paar Tage nach der Trennung von meiner Freundin.  :bigcry: 

Naja hätte beinahe angerufen, weil da 01908/74388 stand und die 0190 überliest man schnell durch die 8 irgendwie...
Habs dann doch gelassen... aber interessant ist das doch geb ich zu...

MfG
Herr MuuH


----------



## sascha (1 Februar 2005)

> Hat mal jemand da angerufen und die Nachricht abgefragt...



Ja: 



> Wer dort anruft, landet – so unser heutiger Test – bei einer vermeintlichen Dating-Hotline. Angeblich, so heißt es in der Bandansage, gebe es einen heimlichen Verehrer, der die SMS veranlasst habe und „etwas Wichtiges wissen will“. Wie üblich bei derartigen Systemen wird der teure Anruf durch Musikeinspielungen und nichts sagende Floskeln künstlich in die Länge gezogen.



Von einem Verehrer/einer Verehrerin war letztlich nix mehr zu hören - über zehn Minuten hinweg...

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=217


----------



## rohbau (1 Februar 2005)

Hallo Reducal,

mir ist es schon klar, dass die Bürogemeinschaft in Heppenheim die
Rufnummern weitervermietet!

Und was ist damit?

1)

*TKV § 13a Nutzung von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern 

Diejenigen, die Kunden Nummern, mittels derer neben
Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen weitere Dienstleistungen
angeboten werden (Mehrwertdiensterufnummern), zur Nutzung
überlassen, haben diese Kunden schriftlich darauf hinzuweisen,
dass keine Werbung, Sachen oder sonstige Leistungen unter
Verstoß gegen gesetzliche Vorschriften zugesandt oder sonst
übermittelt werden dürfen. Hat derjenige, der einem Kunden
eine Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hat,
gesicherte Kenntnis, dass diese Rufnummer unter Verstoß gegen
Satz 1 genutzt wird, hat er unverzüglich geeignete Maßnahmen
zur zukünftigen Unterbindung des Rechtsverstoßes zu ergreifen.
Er hat insbesondere nach erfolgloser Mahnung soweit möglich die
missbräuchlich verwendete Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zu sperren,
wenn er gesicherte Kenntnis von einer wiederholten oder
schwerwiegenden Zuwiderhandlung hat.*

2)

*TKG § 43a Auskunftsanspruch, Datenbank für 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern 

(1) Jedermann kann von der Regulierungsbehörde Auskunft über
den Namen und die ladungsfähige Anschrift desjenigen verlangen,
der über eine 0190er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer Dienstleistungen
anbietet. Diese Auskunft soll innerhalb von zehn Werktagen erteilt
werden. Die Regulierungsbehörde kann von ihren Zuteilungsnehmern
Auskunft über die in Satz 1 genannten Angaben verlangen.
Die Auskunft muss innerhalb von fünf Werktagen nach Eingang der
Anfrage durch die Regulierungsbehörde erteilt werden. Die
Zuteilungsnehmer haben die Angaben erforderlichenfalls bei ihren
Kunden zu erheben und aktuell zu halten. Jeder, der die
entsprechende 0190er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer weitergegeben hat
oder nutzt, ist zur Auskunft gegenüber dem Zuteilungsnehmer verpflichtet.
*

Und wo Bitte, hält die Bürogemeinschaft die Daten aktuell,
über die Untermieter bzw. weitere Untermieter usw.?

Es wird nur der erste Untervermieter genannt, und der Rest,
wird unter den Tisch gekehrt!

Toller Verbraucherschutz...

Wie viele Postings gibt es über den Missbrauch von Rufnummern, der
Bürogemeinschaft bzw. der diversen Untervermieter?

Die Bürogemeinschaft muss ja taub und blind sein,
vorallem die Behörden...

Sorry, ich habe nur mal laut nachgedacht!!!



In diesem Sinne...

Cu. rohbau




			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ rohbau
> 
> per PN hatte ich Dir schon mal versucht das Problem mit den Heppenheimer Firmen zu erläutern. Wem soll es nützen, wenn Du immer wieder auf den Mehrwertnummern-*Großhändler* hinweist, so als wenn der Schuld an den Untrieben wäre, für die dessen Kunden bzw. wiederum deren Kunden verantwortlich sind.
> Die GoodLines AG bzw. die Netzwelt plus GmbH, die in Bürogemeinschaft durch ein und die selben Mitarbeiter bedient werden, haben eine für Außenstehende unüberschaubare Zahl derartiger Nummern zur Verfügung und ihr Geschäft ist es, diese an ihre Kunden weiter zu vermieten. Alle weiteren Verdachtsmomente hinsichtlich den Hessen sind reine Spekulation und keineswegs erfolgversprechend.
> ...


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2005)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist damit?
> 
> 1) TKV § 13a Nutzung von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern ....


Nun, dann mache doch die Heppenheimer auf den Missbrauch einzelner Nummern aufmerksam. Blos, wenn Du als Privatmann auftrittst, wird man Dir u. U. keine Beachtung schenken - da könnte ja jeder kommen! Wenn den Hinweis eine RAkanzlei, eine Telko oder eine Behörde gibt, dann sieht das schon anders aus.



			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo Bitte, hält die Bürogemeinschaft die Daten aktuell, über die Untermieter ...


Lass mich raten, in ihren schriftlichen Unterlagen, im Büro bzw. auf diversen Datenträgern? Jedenfalls geben Sie hinreichende Auskunft über Bestandsdaten an autorisierte Stellen bzw. an Personen mit berechtigtem Interesse.



			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird nur der erste Untervermieter genannt, und der Rest, wird unter den Tisch gekehrt!


Das behauptest Du! Doch Vertragspartner ist immer nur der erste Mieter, wenn Du die Daten hättest, könntest Du dann denjenigen nach dem nächsten Mieter fragen - wo bittschön liegt da eine Verantwortung des Erstvermieters? Hast Du schon mal so einen Vertrag zur Nutzung von Mehrwertnummern gesehen? Ich schätze nicht, sonst würdest Du anders argumentieren oder gar überhaupt nicht.



			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Verbraucherschutz....


Dafür gibt es ein eigenes Ministerium und einzelne Verbraucherschutzstellen. Das ist nicht die Sache eines Unternehmens, das auf Profit ausgelegt agiert. Es muss lediglich die vorgegebenen Grenzen seines Tuns einhalten.
__________________________________

Miete Dir einfach mal eine Nummer, es gibt genügend Anbieter und ist nicht teuer (max. 10 €). Lies´ Dir mal die AGB durch (die sind eigentlich stets ähnlich) und entscheide dann weiter, ob Du diese Hetze gegen diese eine Firma fortsetzen willst.


			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Postings gibt es über den Missbrauch von Rufnummern, .... bzw. der diversen Untervermieter?


[_Ironie an_] Tja, und wieviele Verkehrsverstöße werden mit immer wieder den selben Fahrzeugtypen begangen - ist deshalb der Hersteller oder Händler dafür verantwortlich? [_Ironie aus_]


----------



## rohbau (1 Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

mir geht es gar nicht um die Firma in Heppenheim und 
den Herrschaften eins auszuwischen, sondern um die 
Hintermänner, die die aktuellen Gesetzeslücken missbrauchen. 

Leider haben die Herrschaften die meisten Rufnummer angemietet,
weitervermietet und usw. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass Sie oft nicht über diesen Missbrauch bescheid 
wissen, wollen, oder vielleicht für den Gewinn die Augen zumachen. 

Zurzeit ist leider das TK-Gesetz lückenhaft! 
Nach meiner Ansicht, müsste das derzeitige Gesetz geändert werden: 
- Nennung des Endmieters, und nicht des Erst-Mieters, egal wie oft die Rufnummer vermietet worden ist. 
- Ein Verbot von Kalt-Werbe-Anrufen bzw. SMS-Werbung ohne eindeutige Geschäftsbeziehungen, 
die durch Zufalls-Prinzip angerufen werden und Computer-Regenerierte werden. 
- Ein Verbot von Kalt-Werbungen an Minderjährige. 

Die meisten Geschädigten sind nach meinem Wissenstand, Kinder und 
Jugendliche, ein Personkreis unter 18 Jahren! 

Die reagieren etwas anders als Wir. Die denken, dass ihr Freund/in, 
Verehrer/in angerufen hat bzw. eine SMS-Nachricht hinterlassen 
worden ist. 

Eine andere Gruppe, sind vereinsamte Personen und verliebte. 

Dabei werden Ihre Gefühle angesprochen und Ihnen das Geld aus den Taschen gezogen! 

Ich hoffe, dass Du meine Ansicht verstehen kannst. 

Danke. 



In diesem Sinne... 

Cu. rohbau 

PS: ICH BIN EINER DER BETROFFENEN, UND DAS NICHT DAS ERSTE MAL!!!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8377&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ rohbau
> 
> per PN hatte ich Dir schon mal versucht das Problem mit den Heppenheimer Firmen zu erläutern. Wem soll es nützen, wenn Du immer wieder auf den Mehrwertnummern-*Großhändler* hinweist, so als wenn der Schuld an den Untrieben wäre, für die dessen Kunden bzw. wiederum deren Kunden verantwortlich sind.
> Die GoodLines AG bzw. die Netzwelt plus GmbH, die in Bürogemeinschaft durch ein und die selben Mitarbeiter bedient werden, haben eine für Außenstehende unüberschaubare Zahl derartiger Nummern zur Verfügung und ihr Geschäft ist es, diese an ihre Kunden weiter zu vermieten. Alle weiteren Verdachtsmomente hinsichtlich den Hessen sind reine Spekulation und keineswegs erfolgversprechend.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

*Hab heut auch so eine Mistsms bekommen,*

schon zum 2ten mal.Text der AAltbekannte: Ein Voice Date wurde aufgezeichnet.....

Nummer: 0190873918

Pin: 2840204

ABsender:
+919830099990


Kennt jemand diese Firma die dahinter steckt? Würd da gern mal anrufen, weil ich möchte wissen wo die meine Nummer her haben und danach vill rechtliche Schritte einleiten und ich möchte denjenigen gern kennen lernen der mir eine Voice Mail hinterließ und mich kennt  . Und wenn die Pin schonmal vergeben wurde dann klag ich noch wegen Verletzung der Schweigepflicht und weitergabe der Daten an 3te *g*


----------



## Dino (1 Februar 2005)

Na, dann klag' mal drauflos. Nur...was soll das bringen? Wenn es so einfach wäre, Spammer - gleich welcher Art - vom Baum zu schießen, wäre die Spam-Problematik schon längst keine mehr. Da haben sich schon echte Idealisten dran versucht und echte Erfolge, dieser Brut habhaft zu werden, sind eher die Ausnahme.

Aaaaaber: Die Nummer ist ein Schlüssel! Genau, die 0190er! Bring es der RegTP zur Kenntnis. Ihre Mühlen mahlen langsam, aber sie mahlen. Siehe

HIER und die weiterführenden Links

Vielleicht (aber eben nur vielleicht) tut den eigentlichen Besitzern der Nummern die Abschaltung irgendwann einmal wirklich weh, wenn es zuviele werden, und sie überlegen vorher, wem sie eine solche Nummer überlassen Leider gibt es da wohl reichlich Resourcen. Aber: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## rohbau (1 Februar 2005)

*Re: Hab heut auch so eine Mistsms bekommen,*

Komisch,

drei Mal dürf Ihr Raten, wer der Erst-Mieter ist...

*Eine kleine Bürogemeischaft, in Heppenheim*



Der SMS-SERVER +919830099990 ist in, Indien:

*Koshika Telecom Limited - Brand name Ushafone
Usha Bhavan
A-41 Mohan Co-operative Industrial area
Mathura road
New Delhi 110044
India

Phone: +91112695 92**/3***



In diesem Sinne...

Cu. rohbau





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> schon zum 2ten mal.Text der AAltbekannte: Ein Voice Date wurde aufgezeichnet.....
> 
> Nummer: 0190873918
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

*Mich hat's auch erwischt ...*

Ich bin auch angeSMSt worden von +26772000003 mit einer 0190 als Antwortnummer und PIN, um mit einem heimlichen Verehrer zu sprechen. Lustig oder?

Ich frage mich jetzt nur: Woher haben die meine Handynummer? Ich habe nie bei einem Gewinnspiel oder sonst irgendwo meine Nummer hergegeben. Wie konnten die meine Nummer kriegen?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie sowas passiert?

Danke und herzliche grüße vom absoluten SMS Profi


----------



## sascha (2 Februar 2005)

> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie sowas passiert?



Als "Profi" solltest Du wissen, dass die einfach die Nummernblöcke von 1111111 bis 9999999 durchgehen. Früher oder später erwischts dann jeden.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

Hier
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-00-00-00-00_m/fs.html
Findet man Hinweise zum Vorgehen gegen diese Spammer.
Die Suchmaschine gibt leider nur die Telekom als Besitzer der Nummer aus. Hilft aber vielleicht weiter, da man sich dort (bei der Telekom) auch beschweren kann.

Ich finde es wichtig, dagegen etwas zu machen. Nur indem man Betreiber solcher .....firmen massiv rechtlich auf die Pelle rückt, kann man das "Geschäft" in Zukunft unatraktiv machen. Ansonsten, besonders solange es noch Unwissende gibt, die darauf immer wieder reinfallen, hören die Geschichten nie auf oder werden eher noch zunehmen!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

Laut T****kom-Infohotline für deren 0190er-Service (0800 33 01 900 - zum Glück kostenlos, denn es gibt da 'ne Menge Computeroperatorgequassel...) ist der Inhaber "meiner" Spam-Nummer (0190 873962) aus 64646 Heppenheim... man kennt die Firma vielleicht schon... Allerdings heissen die wohl nichtmehr "Netzwelt plus GmbH" sondern neuerdings "good lines ag" (wenn ich die Computerstimme der T****kom richtig verstanden habe...). Sitzen aber immernoch in der Benzstr. 2...

Die haben auch eine Infohotline. Hab da aber noch nicht angerufen, da dies nicht kostenlos ist. 0180 5227225 (0,12€/Min)
Verantwortlich laut T-Infohotline: G**** L****

Wer mit Google nich umgehen kann, findet diese Infos auch nochmal unter:
http://www.goodlines.de/Impressum/impressum.html

Na dann mal los, happy Verklaging!

_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert.  DJ/Mod_


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Februar 2005)

goat23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da aber noch nicht angerufen...



Kannst Du Dir auch sparen, denn:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=84717#84717
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=85753#85753


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

*Anbieter abgemahnt*

Hallo allerseits,

folgende Mail erreichte mich gestern:

Zitat:

"ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass ich die Firma XXXXXXXX, in  Bonn, in deren Netz die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer 0190-803354  geschaltet ist, bezüglich der rechtswidrigen Verwendung der o.a. Rufnummer abgemahnt habe. Werden mir weitere Verstöße bekannt, werde ich die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen.
Ich teile Ihnen hiermit, nach Auskunft der Firma DT AG, den  Namen und die
Anschrift des Letztverantwortlichen mit: 
" usw. usw.

Grüsse,

Thor


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

Heute ebenfalls erhalten:

Voice Date  ... blablabla ... 01908/73673

Laut der oben angegebenen Telekom Hotline ebenfalls good lines ag.

Absenderadresse +12099042030
SMS-Zentrale +16363848870


----------



## rohbau (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Der SMS-SERVER +12099042030, ist bei der Firma:

*Pacific Bell
140 NEW MONTGOMERY STREET
SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94105-3705 
USA*

Phone:
+1 415 5429***



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ebenfalls erhalten:
> 
> Voice Date  ... blablabla ... 01908/73673
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2005)

Kennung: 14047259020
Telefon:   0190 8673610 (Neu?)
PIN:        3378536

Mit Gruß
Chico


----------



## rohbau (6 Februar 2005)

*INFO RUFNUMMERNMIETER...*

Laut Auskunft der Deutsche Telekom AG, Firma:

*0190 8673610

IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
Oskar-Jäger-Str. 125
50825 Köln

Verbraucherschutz
D**** K*****
Phone:
*18*1 155155
Fax:
*18*1 155156*





			
				Chico's schrieb:
			
		

> Kennung: 14047259020
> Telefon:   0190 8673610 (Neu?)
> PIN:        3378536
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

*Re: INFO RUFNUMMERNMIETER...*



			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> D**** K*****


Der arme Dani**! Seit mindesten zwei Jahren steht der da auf der Website und muss den ganzen Schrott für die IN-TELLIGENTEN persönlich abarbeiten und mit seinem Namen auch noch her halten. Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Anzeigen der Mann deshalb (stellvertretend für diese In-T.) schon kassiert hat.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

*zur Info*

Habe folgende SMS erhalten:

EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt möchte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach ...(01908-Nummer)... an und gib diese PIN ...(sieben-stellige Nummer)... ein

E 1.86/M

Absender:
+20105996500

Gesendet:
06.02.2005  14:12:13 (tatsachliche Zeit 1h früher)


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

bei mir lautete die nummer 01908673608 und der pin4039405
danke, die seite hier hat mir echt geholfen. ich dachte schon ein bekannter von mir würde dahinter stecken, der mir einen streich spielen wollte.
bye und weiterso


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

*Voicedate*

Schon das zweite Mal... Diese SMS krieg ich immer montags.
Ein Voice Date bla, bla, bla
Anzurufende Nummer: 01908/73853
PIN: 4353255
Absender: 20105996500


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

Ich habe gerade das erste Mal sone SMS bekommen: 
EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/673639 an und gib diese PIN 4289749 ein



Absender: +20105996500

Und da wo eigentlich die Sendezeit steht steht:   E1.86/M


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

Mit großem Interesse habe ich Eure Antworten gelesen. Eher selten benutze ich das Internet. Aber diesmal war ich hoch erfreut.

Nun denn: Auch mich hat es heute das erste mal getroffen mit der verlockenden Nachricht übers Handy.

Absender: +20105996500

Anrufen unter: 0190 873909
Pin-Nr.: 4405414

gesendet:07.02.05 18.49 (1 Stunde später als es war)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

Mir gehts genauso! Bin auch froh, dass ich zuerst ins Internet geschaut habe...

Absender: +20105996500
Nummer: 01908/73671
PIN: 4630487

Die Sendezeit war auch bei mir eine Stunde später als die eigentliche Uhrzeit...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

*Voice Date*

Hab heute auch so ne SMS bekommen, von wegen "Ein Voice Date wurde aufgezeichnet" Absender Nr. ist 0020105996500, anrufen sollte ich allerdings unter der Nr. 01908/673659.

Die Stunde später ist ja ganz leicht zu erklären: Die 0020 ist die Vorwahl von Ägypten und die sind ja ne Stunde im voraus.

Schade, dass sich diese SMS für die Betreiber noch lohnen. Gibt ja anscheinend immer wieder welche, die darauf reinfallen. 

ICH NICHT!!!

In diesem Sinne, mfg


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

Ja von Anfang an...melde mich als weiteres Opfer und bedanke mich für die Tipps, werde mal etwas weiter suchen...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

Eine voice date....

Absender: +20105996500
Rufnummer: 01908/673603

wer da anruft ist selber schuld!


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....wer da anruft ist selber schuld!


Stimmt prinzipiell, hat aber mindestens einen Haken. Hier wird anscheinend eine Irreführung des Anrufers produziert, die gewerbsmäßig und mit psychologischer Methodik auf dessen Telefongebühren abzielt - sowas nennt man auch Betrug


			
				§ 263 I schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in der Absicht, sich ... einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher ... Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt...
> 
> Der Versuch ist strafbar.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2005)

hab grad auch die "voice date" nachricht bekommen.
SEEEEHR merkwürdig ist, dass ich -wie jemand ein paar seiten vorher- erst seit einer woche mit meiner freundin schluss hab. hab sowas noch nie vorher bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2005)

Hi nochmal,

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw06/s16183.html

hab ich grade gefunden.
die news ist von vorgestern.
scheinbar machen sie munter weiter mit der abzocke.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

13.02.05 15:16 Uhr

Absender: +20105996500

EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET.
Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/73675 an und gib diese PIN 5957743 ein

E1.86/M

Kommentar: Das wird langsam langweilig, können die sich nichmal nen neuen text ausdenken!


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2005)

Endlich, ich war schon ganz traurig, keiner der mir  eine  "VOICE DATE" 
schickt.....


> +20105996500
> EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET
> Jemand der dich kennt möchte Dir was wichtiges sagen!
> Ruf einfach 01908/673651 an und gib diese PIN
> 61350887 ein


(Die PIN ist invers dargestellt, weiße Zahlen auf schwarzem Hintergrund)

ganz besonders interessant   *keine  Preisangabe * 

Regtp Anfrage fördert allzubekanntes hervor 

1 Datensatz gefunden 
190 867365 1 Datensatz gefunden 
190 867365 IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG 

Adresse:  IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
Oskar-Jäger-Str. 125
50825 Köln   GmbH & Co. KG  

Nur  IN-telegence weiß,  an wen das verhökert ist
Diese miese Versteckspielerei hat Ende des Jahres mit
Ablauf der 0190 endlich ein Ende. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe gestern (13.02.05 / 20:38h) diese SMS erhalten, und dachte mir ich schau mal was ich darüber im Internet finde   

Die Nummer die angegeben wird lautet: *01908/73675* mit PIN und ganz weit unten (so dass man es übersehen könnte  :roll: ) steht: E1.86/M

Absender: *+20105996500*

So ein Blödsinn! Also ob ich einfach so eine 0190er-Nummer anrufen würde. Ich hoffe die nerven mich nicht weiter  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

*Voice Date*

Gerade um 16:58 (aber angezeigt Zeit 17:58) habe ich auch ein VOICE-Date-Angebot erhalten:
Abs.-Tel: +20105996500
Tel.-Nr.: 01908/72709
nach 2 Leerzeilen dann E1.86/M

Gruss Gast


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

Gleiches hier:

Voice Date blaablaa - 01908/73437 als Nummer angegeben.

Nix is, 0190 wird nicht angerufen.

Alex


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

Gesendet: 15.02.2005
Sendende Rufnummer: +21 261000021
Beworbende Rufnummer: 01908/73852

Die ist laut RegTP der Deutschen Telekom zugeordnet.

Die entsprechende Auskunft der Telekom (0800 3301900) nennt als Betreiber die Goodlines AG in Heppenheim.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

*0020105996500*

Auch mich hat es getroffen um 22.24 Uhr am 14.02.2005

Ein Voice Date wurde aufgezeichnet. Bla bla.....

Allerdings ist die Rückrufnr.: 01908/74190

Und die PIN 6582107

Die Enddaten E186/M sind gleich.

Mal eine andere Variante


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

*EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET*

Ich habe am 16.02.2005 die gleiche SMS wie ihr bekommen.

*EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/73847 an und gib diese PIN 6843023 ein*

E1.86/M 

Absender: 
+61418706700

Gesendet: 
16.02.2005 
23:13

Danach besuchte ich sofort die Webside von regTP und die gaben mir die Auskunft:

*1 Datensatz gefunden Dienstekennzahl  Rufnummer  Betreiber  
190 873847 Deutsche Telekom AG 

Adresse: 

Deutsche Telekom AG
Zentrale

Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140

53113 Bonn   


Stand:Feb 18 2005 *

Das dies eine 0190-Nr von der Deutschen Telekom AG ist. 

Was haben die denn damit zu tun ???


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2005)

*Re: EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET*



			
				ronnyaldo schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben die denn damit zu tun ???


Die bekommen die Nummern als Netzbetreiber von der RegTP zugewiesen und vermieten sie dann weiter. Rufe mal die kostenlose Hotline der T-Com (08003301900) an. Dort erfragst Du, an wen die Nummer weitergegeben worden ist und dann den und dann den .....


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2005)

*Voice Date aufgezeichnet ...*

Voice Date aufgezeichnet ...

Dahinter steckt lt. RegTP:

J. M. 
Sport Exchange Ltd.
(Vertreten durch: Mr. L.)

26 Seven Sisters Road
N43DD London
Gorßbritanien

In diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder Absender: +20105996500 
ein SPAM-Mailer in Ägypten.

Am Valentinstag geschädigt ... wie gemein!

mögliche Massnahmen:
- Telekom wirkt als Geldeintreiber! Mahnung, Sperrung ... keine Hilfe!
- juristisch dagegen vorgehen ...
- Computertechnisch (Spam-Mailer zur Warnung einsetzen?) 
- Warnung (Freunde, Bekannte) / Medien?


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2005)

hipoer schrieb:
			
		

> mögliche Massnahmen:
> - Telekom wirkt als Geldeintreiber! Mahnung, Sperrung ... keine Hilfe!


...wie auch, die Verpflichtungen ggü. dem Spam-Kunden sind (aus Sicht des Netzbetreibers) höherwertig als die ggü. dem Endkunden und wer anwählt hat ist wahrscheinlich (nach weitverbreiteter und nur selten/nicht hinreichend gerichtlich geprüfter Auffassung) selber Schuld.


			
				hipoer schrieb:
			
		

> mögliche Massnahmen:
> - juristisch dagegen vorgehen ...


Oh ja, aber bitte zivil und per Vorauskasse für den Anwalt - andere Wege scheint es nicht zu geben.


			
				hipoer schrieb:
			
		

> mögliche Massnahmen:
> - Computertechnisch (Spam-Mailer zur Warnung einsetzen?)
> - Warnung (Freunde, Bekannte) / Medien?


...gut so und immer wachsam sein!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2005)

*Spam-SMS*

Am 22.4.2005, 19:00 erreichte mich folgende sms:

EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 0190/63203 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. 2299098 ein.               E1.86/M           Absender +20105996500


Natürlich nicht geantwortet - Riesensauerei!!! :evil:


----------



## Fidul (2 Mai 2005)

Beschwere dich bei der RegTP.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2005)

*Voicemail*

Danke, ich glaub ich hab viel Geld gespart durch das Forum,
aber mein Text war einbischen anders

"EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT.
Zum abhören rufen sie bitte 01908/40507 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr- 3184669 ein."

E1./M

Nochmals Danke 
Schöne Pfingsten noch
Gruß

Sunsail


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2005)

*Chiffre-Scheiß*

ich habe die gleiche Nachricht wie Sunsail bekommen, aber mit einer anderen Chiffre Nummer.
Wieso gerade ich? Ich habe D1 und wohne in München.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2005)

KaosKatte schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso gerade ich?


...weil es Deine Nummer gibt... denn es wird offenbar im großen Stil blockweise angerufen - da nützt es nicht mal was, die Nummer völlig geheim zu halten, weil alle Nummern durchprobiert werden...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

*wer weiß eighentlich...*

..was passiert wenn man dort anruft????
das würd mich mal interessieren :roll: 

Gestern hab ich leider eineAnti-Liebes-Lebens-Diskussion mit meinem Freund gehabt und wir sehen uns erst am Sa. um darüber zu reden ich hatte schon Panik das wäre eine Nachricht von ihm   

jetzt hass ich diese Spam SMS noch mehr als vorher  :evil: aber mich interesseirt echt was passiert wenn man dort anruft.. weiß jemand was ist schonmal wer in Versuchung geraten???#

Mein Absender war:           +4201905000301

"EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT. 
Zum Abhoeren rufe 01908/40505 an und gib die Chiffre-Nr. 3593... ein.
Viel Spass...



E1.86/M"


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2005)

*Re: wer weiß eighentlich...*



			
				Glitter schrieb:
			
		

> ..was passiert wenn man dort anruft????
> 
> E1.86/M"


das, was da steht,  1,86 Euro/min auf deiner  Telefonrechnung , sonst nicht viel... 

cp


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2005)

Glitter schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber mich interesseirt echt was passiert wenn man dort anruft...



...zuerst wirst Du auf die Kosten hingewiesen und nach dem Beep kommt irgend was, was Deinen speziellen Fall nicht im geringsten tangiert - Ähnlichkeiten zu Deiner derzeitigen Lebenssituation sind rein zufällig, behaupte ich!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2005)

Auch ich habe eine dieser Mails bekommen, dachte es sei eine bekannte, die mir was wichtiges sagen will.
Habe dann aber erst mal im Netzt nachgesehen und auf dieses Forum gestoßen
Danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2005)

rayfux schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich habe eine dieser Mails bekommen


 mails???


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2005)

Immerhin, mein Text ist etwas anders, aber auch ich hab gerade so ne komische SMS bekommen, und die 0190-Nummer hat mich stutzig gemacht. So hab ich dann im Internet nach E1.86/M gesucht und festgestellt, dass es sich wohl um eine Verarsche / Abzocke handelt. Bei mir stand folgender Text:
"EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FÜR SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 0190..... usw. an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. 444..... ein. 



E1.86/M
"

Was genau ist das denn bitte? Ich denke mal, E1.86/M bedeuete €1,86/Minute, sozusagen als Information für den, der da anruft, um diesen Mist zu legalisieren...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2005)

*Eine Sprachnachricht ... Absendezeit 19:34 (Ankunft 17:34)*

Mich hat es eben auch erwischt.
Absender +995779103300

Anrufen soll ich unter 01908/40518
mit der Chiffre 4501174

1,86E/min

Kann ich mich gegen sowas wehren?
Irgendwelche Tipps?

Genervte T-Mobile-Besitzerin.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab eben auch ne SMS bekommen mit der Absendernummer:
+995779103300

Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für mich hinterlegt und ich soll unter folgender Rufnummer die Nachricht abhören:

01908-40507

Die Chiffre Nr. war die 4869645

Zum Glück hab ich nicht angerufen...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2005)

Das übliche Schema , zum Wochenende wieder die  Mülllawine 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

*Spam !!! *aaaaah!**



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab eben auch ne SMS bekommen mit der Absendernummer:
> +995779103300
> ...




Yep! Von exact der gleichen Nummer hab ich auch eine solche Schrott-SMS erhalten ... und ich dachte,ich wäre vor sowas gefeit *hahaha*  
Irgendwann ist glaub ich jeder mal dran ...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2005)

*ich bin auch dabei*

Eine Sprachnachricht wurde fuer Sie Hinterlegt.......
rufen Sie bitte 01908/40200 an
ebenfalls E1.86/M
bei mir war der Absender +21263992000
ganz aktuell vom 31.05.05 11:20 Uhr

fällt auf sowas noch jemand rein?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2005)

*the same again*

selbiger Text, aber wieder neue Rufnummern
EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT.
Zum Abhoeren rufe 01908/40207 an und
gib die Chiffre-Nr. 5887521 ein. Viel Spass...

E1.86/M

Falls die alle Nummern blind der Reihe nach durchprobieren, könnte man vielleicht mal protokollieren, bei welcher Nummern die gerade sind:
von "+2307200999", an 0171/28xxxxx um "01.06.2005  19:22" (eher 17:22)


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2005)

Unser verstaubtes Handy hat eine sms vom 24.5. (+2307200999)
Eine Sprachnachricht wurde für sie hinterlegt...
0190840513  + chiffre 4394098 (E1.86/M)

Spät, aber beschwert

Anbieter:
Talkline


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2005)

*Abzocke oder eher: [edit]*

Bekam heute nachmittag auch eine solche SMS. zum Glück bin ich skeptisch-vorsichtig bei SOWAS... fühle mich hier jetzt bestätigt und wütend auf diese [edit] - denn bei vielen wird die Falle ja laufend zuschnappen.
Gut auch dass es solche Foren wie dieses gibt, so kann man sich wenigsten gegenseitig informieren und warnen. ALSO NICHT ZURÜCKRUFEN wenn es heißt: eine Sprachnachricht hinterlegt, 0190er-Nummer anrufen mit Chiffre 123haumichtot !
Viel Glück dass Ihr nicht belästigt werdet!  0

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2005)

hab gerad auch so ne sms erhalten. die Nummern haben mich skeptisch gemacht...
Ich frag mich ob man die jetzt nicht verklagen sollte. Ich mein Spam ist ja illegal...


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2005)

unbekannterNr6 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich ob man die jetzt nicht verklagen sollte. Ich mein Spam ist ja illegal...


Tue es doch bitte und berichte uns hier, was Dir Dein Anwalt dazu sagt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Spät, aber beschwert
> Anbieter:
> Talkline





			
				tl schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne helfen wir Ihnen weiter: Talkline ist nicht mit dem Dienstleister - dem Inhalteanbieter gleichzusetzen.
> Wir stellen diesem lediglich die Telefontechnik zur Verfügung.
> Inhalteanbieter der genannten Nummer die
> Goodlines AG
> ...


Nu ja. Ist ja sicher einer der seriösen Anbieter, von denen Uns Renate immer faselt, nicht wahr?

betr. 0190840513 + chiffre *** (E1.86/M)


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2005)

Auch ich bekam vor einer Stunde so eine SMS. Kam mir gleich eigenartig vor. Niemand, den ich kenne, würde mir so was schreiben. Habe sie gleich gelöscht. Deshalb kann ich die Nummer nicht mehr sehen. 

Allerdings wunderte ich mich über die Uhrzeit. Hier war es 10.45 Uhr. Gesendet wurde angeblich 14.45 Uhr. 

Also vier Stunden Richtung Osten. Die Absender- Nummer begann mit +88.

Das ist schon ne große Sauerei.

Gruße

Peter


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2005)

Peter schrieb:
			
		

> Habe sie gleich gelöscht. Deshalb kann ich die Nummer nicht mehr sehen...
> Die Absender- Nummer begann mit +88


Das wäre eine virtuelle Länderkennung, ähnlich dem Einsatz von Auslands- und Satellitendialern - mit den herkömmlichen Möglichkeiten nahezu überhaupt nicht zurück zu verfolgen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juni 2005)

also wegen der 0190840513 hänge ich jetzt bei Goodlines.
Weiß jemand was Näheres?
habe mich zwar bei der RegTP beschwert, aber noch ist die Nummer anscheinend nicht gesperrt.
Was muss ich jetzt tun?
*schäm*


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2005)

Gute Linie bei Goodlines?
betr 0190840513


> Als reiner Vermittler haben wir keinen direkten Einfluss auf die Inhalte und Angebote unserer Kunden.
> Wir möchten Sie darum bitten, sich mit unserem Kunden:
> LUCO CONSULT LTD
> 12 Penton Place
> ...


zur Erinnerung:
war das hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=106613#106613

Ich habe der Übersicht wegen hier etwas aufgeräumt, nachdem ich mir einen größeren Beitrag aus Versehen gelöscht habe... 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=109327#109327


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juni 2005)

*Textbausteinchen*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Zusätzlich werden wir uns mit unserem Kunden in Verbindung setzen, damit eine solche unerwünschte Bewerbung unterbleibt.


Das scheint *ein neues Textbausteinchen* zu sein. Darf man's glauben? :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

*Re: Textbausteinchen*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich werde mich mit dem Anbieter in Verbindung setzen... wenn ich ihn finde...
Um 7,54 Euro zu investieren, muss ich aber erst 'n bisschen scotch intus haben


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=106613#106613
--> Talkline (Neuerdings Next ID/Freenet)
--> Goodlines AG
--> Luco Consult Ltd

Heute hat die RegTP mitgeteilt, dass die 0190840513 abgeschaltet wurde...

Wer 'n bisschen Spass will, darf weiter lesen...


			
				Goodlines schrieb:
			
		

> Als reiner Vermittler haben wir keinen direkten Einfluss auf die Inhalte und Angebote unserer Kunden.
> Wir möchten Sie darum bitten, sich mit unserem Kunden:
> LUCO CONSULT LTD
> 12 Penton Place
> ...



Die Firma gibt es. 


> LUCO CONSULT LTD
> 12 Penton Place
> LONDON
> SE1 7SJ
> Company No. 04493766



Die Adresse bietet (google!) vom Berliner Anbieter für Gaycontent bis zu Teilnehmern an irgendwelchen Wirtschaftsforen viel, eher zu viel an Information... Ein Bogen von den Bahamas über Berlin bis nach Seevetal ist möglich und von dort aus sind jeweils wieder Fäden spinnbar nach sonstwohin... 

Für 7,54 Euro habe ich mir den Namen des Geschäftsführers besorgt, der heisst Th*W*

Den Namen kennt keiner? Ich schon. Oder besser gesagt... Mein Chaos findet etwas...
Und zwar hier

Wie funktioniert die Zuordnung? 
Hinter der Firma *Luco Consult Ltd.* steckt als Muttergesellschaft eine "Citylink ltd." aus London 

*CITYLINK LTD 
THRALE HOUSE 
2ND FLOOR WEST 
44-46 SOUTHWARK STREET 
LONDON SE1 1UN 
Company No. 03971618 *

--> siehe hier. Da isser ja auch wieder, derr Herr Th* W*. 

Dort sitzt auch eine 
LOUW AND COMPANY LTD 
2ND FLOOR WEST 
THRAVE HOUSE 
44-46 SOUTHWARK STREET 
LONDON SE1 1UW 
Company No. 04526926 

In ihrer Selbstbeschreibung schreibt die Firma auf einer "Search engine for Gay Britain"


> We are an exclusively gay firm situated in central London. We offer the following professional financial services to the self-employed, sole traders, limited companies, clubs and charities: tax advice and returns, bookkeeping, annual financial accounts, management reports, financial and business analysis, company formations.



Nichts gegen Schwule, aber das könnte noch eine Rolle spielen... 
hier die Anwaltsfirma 

Warum nenne ich die Firma hier? Deshalb: Googlet man zunächst nach der Adresse "44-46 southwark street" der Anwaltsfirma und beschränkt sich auf Seiten in Deutschland, erfährt man, dass sich dahinter eine Gründerfirma und dann anschliessend nach der Adresse aus dem whois der "Louw and Company" (Southbank House, Black Prince Road, London), ebenfalls nur in Deutschland - dann findet man komischerweise beide Male eine gleiche Adresse in den google-Ergebnissen... und ruft man die seite auf, landet man wieder auf einer Seite der citylink ltd, nämlich bei der oben erwähnten LOndon Citylink 

Und wem gehört die doppelt gefundene Adresse? Na, dem Th* W* natürlich... 
Und die *Louw and Company* wird da schön brav wieder erwähnt... 


			
				Berlin Tourist schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Partner, die Steuerkanzlei LOUW & CO., hat für Sie einen Überblick zur Besteuerung einer Ltd. zusammengestellt.



Das könnte einstweilen genügen? Nöööö... Ich habe 7,54 Euro bezahlt für diese Info und will auch meinen Spass... 

Here we go: 
Ich habe ja schon angedeutet, dass ich zur Adresse der *Luco Consult Ltd* mehrere Spuren fand, eine davon war eben eine Gay Seite. Da kommt einem natürlich die Beschreibung der *Louw and Company* wieder in den Sinn... _an exclusively gay firm_

Googlet man nun gezielt nach der Gayseite und dem Namen "Th* W*", dann findet man *tusch* 


> Guten Tag aus London, wir haben Eure Seite entdeckt und möchten deshalb einmal anfragen, ob Ihr an einem Affiliate Link (Webmaster Programm) interessiert seid? Wir sind ein Gay DVD online Shop mit Sitz in England, den Niederlanden und Deutschland und würden Euch 25 % Umsatzbeteiligung für alle Umsätze, die Besucher von Eurer Seite produzieren, anbieten.
> Bei Interesse bitte einfach kurze Kontaktaufnahme und wir erklären gerne, wie es funktioniert. (...) Th*W* (...)
> 
> EuroS**M**.com Ltd
> ...




und was sagt das UK-Handelsregister? 
*Name & Registered Office: 
EUROSEXM**.COM LTD 
12 PENTON PLACE 
LONDON SE17 3JT 
Company No. 04951247*

Also die Adresse, die mir Goodlines gegeben hat... und da Th*W* ein netter Mensch ist, bestätigt er in diesem Gästebucheintrag gleich die Düsseldorfer Adresse der Firma... und nennt auch sein bannernetzwerk dazu 

Dann wird der Rest der Informationen auch stimmen, oder? 


> Momentum Universal Ltd · *** 10719 Berlin · Germany
> Momentum Universal Ltd · *** 77a · 40233 Düsseldorf · Germany
> Tel +49 (211) 770 5*** · Fax +49 (211) 770 5***
> Momentum Universal Ltd · *** NL-5803 BH Venray · The Netherlands
> Momentum Universal Ltd Thrale House, 2nd Floor West, 44-46...


(siehe shop.euros**m**.com) 

Bin ich mit meinem Anbieter, dem Th* W* schon fertig? Nein... 
Aber mit diesem Beitrag einstweilen... 

Morgen wird's noch lustiger, versprochen? Da erzähle ich dann noch von der International Network Solutions Ltd 
1 ROPEMAKER STREET 
LONDON 
EC2Y 9HAT 
Company No. 04301862. Ok? 

stay tuned!

Na, diesen Teil der Geschichte habe ich irgendwie verdattelt... Aber es gibt hier ja genügend google-Freaks, die sollen sich mal die Partnerfirmen und -kanzleien der "firma-ausland" ankucken.... Da wimmelt es für Suchtüftler nach bekannten Namen - und zwar weltweit!


Aber nun zurück zur langweiligen Spam-Nummer:

Heute (30.6.05) Post von der RegTP:


> Mehrwertdiensterufnummer 0190840513, die im Next der Firma NEXT ID GmbH... geschaltet war, zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.
> Für den Fall, dass sie zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen den Anbieter stellen möchten,..., Name und Anschrift...:
> Goodlines AG, Benzstraße 2, Heppenheim.



Bei der RegTP steht's noch nicht
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/30/index.html

Aber immerhin ist diese Frage aus dem anderen thread beantwortet:


			
				ich selbst schrieb:
			
		

> --> Talkline
> Talklineplatz 1 [ich glaubs ja nicht... wird der dann mal in freenetsquare umbenannt?]
> Elmshorn


denn


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> NEXT ID GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, Hamburg



Willkommen, liebe Opfer von spam, beim Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender Prof. Dr. Helmut Th*
http://www.freenet.de/freenet/zugang/impressum/

Da werde ich wohl dem Verein gegen Missbrauch im Internet  nicht beitreten müssen. Danke, RegTP!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

*warum macht ihr son terz darum??*

wer so dämlich is und auf spam sms reinfällt weil er glaubt irgendeine verschollene liebe schick dir ne message, der gehört bestraft! da könnte es garnicht genug kosten!  

einfach löschen und gut und nicht stundenlang diskutieren und detektiv spielen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2005)

*Re: warum macht ihr son terz darum??*



			
				franco schrieb:
			
		

> wer so dämlich is und auf spam sms reinfällt weil er glaubt irgendeine verschollene liebe schick dir ne message, der gehört bestraft! da könnte es garnicht genug kosten!
> 
> einfach löschen und gut und nicht stundenlang diskutieren und detektiv spielen!


jedem das seine  
(wer arroganten Unfug verzapft, gehört bestraft. Das kann gar nicht genug kosten...
Überweisungen Deinerseits bitte ans Forum. Bist Du mit 500 Euro einverstanden oder bist Du noch arroganter, als Du wirkst? Dann kannste in eigenem Ermessen noch ein oder zwei grüne Scheinchen draufpacken)
Danke
aka)


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

*Re: warum macht ihr son terz darum??*

Mit Arroganz (lat. von „arrogantia") bezeichnet man im deutschen Sprachgebrauch gleichermaßen die älteren Begriffe Anmaßung, Hochmut und Dünkelhaftigkeit, ohne dass man sich dieses Zusammenhanges heute bewusst wird. Denn "Arroganz" wird heute häufig als Vorwurf gegen vielerlei Haltungen vorgebracht, mit denen sich Menschen vor Aufdringlichkeit schützen oder generell auf soziale Distanz achten !


das hat nix mit arroganz zu tun! wer sowas glaubt, wo in ALLEN medien vor sowas gewarnt wird und 0190 nummer anruft ohne zu wissen was sich da verbirgt. nee bei aller liebe nicht , sowas gehört bestraft und wenns nur 1,86€ auf der handyrechnung sind!


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2005)

*Re: warum macht ihr son terz darum??*



			
				franco29600 schrieb:
			
		

> ...sowas gehört bestraft...


Strafe bedeutet aber nicht, dass sich gerissene Zeitgenossen am (anscheinend) unheilbaren Zustand der Ahungslosigkeit bzw. Naivität anderer bereichern können. Deine Meinung sei Dir unbenommen, doch scheint die hier meinem Erachten nach nicht angebracht zu sein.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juni 2005)

franco29600 schrieb:
			
		

> wer sowas glaubt, wo in ALLEN medien vor sowas gewarnt wird und 0190 nummer anruft ohne
> zu wissen was sich da verbirgt. nee bei aller liebe nicht , sowas gehört bestraft und wenns nur 1,86€ auf der handyrechnung sind!


Der  seltsame Zeitgenosse  will die User bestraft  sehen für ihre "Arroganz" sich aus
 Unerfahrenheit abzocken zu lassen, nach dem Motto "selber  schuld" .  das Posting davor,
 da "sprüht" es schon vor Überheblickeit 


			
				franco schrieb:
			
		

> wer so dämlich is und auf spam sms reinfällt weil er glaubt irgendeine
> verschollene liebe schick dir ne message, der gehört bestraft! da könnte es garnicht genug kosten!


das ist wahre Arroganz :kotz: 

j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2005)

Also zurück zur Geschichte der 0190840513 (0190-840513, 0190-8-40513) (und offenbar auch 0190840523)

Heute habe ich mit London telefoniert. Das heisst, zuerst habe ich bei der Hamburger Nummer anrufen wollen, da ging keiner hin. Bei der Londoner Hauptstelle kannte man den Th*W* nicht. Komisch, aber was soll's. Bei Louw & Co. wusste man zunächst, dass Th*W* in einer Besprechung ist, ehe man mir eine Stunde später mitteilte, ich sei bei der falschen Firma gelandet. Man gab mir eine Telefonnummer (die nur um eine Ziffer anders war) und dann bekam ich Herrn Th* W* ans Telefon, der mir sagte, was ich mir eh schon dachte:
"SMS-spam? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Aber warum rufen sie da an? Gibt doch dafür eine Behörde...". Er sei nur der "Nominee Director", Namen könne er nicht nennen, ich möge mich schriftlich an die Firma *Luco Consult Ltd* wenden. 
Mach ich 

Dennoch nehme ich hier keinen einzigen Hinweis auf Th* W* zurück - weil ich es persönlich für unhaltbar halte, "Steueroptimierungsideen" zu vermarkten und Geld zu kassieren für Dienste, die zu einer "conditio sine qua schwieriger" krimineller Machenschaften gehören...

Steuerflüchtlinge sind Parasiten und Steuerfluchtmöglichkeitsanbieter gehen mit jenen Symbiosen ein. Zum Schaden der Gesellschaft.

[edit] Th*W* beantwortet Anfragen ausführlich und prompt und somit ist er wohl der falsche Addressat für meine Tiraden...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2005)

[off topic]
was machen die eigentlich auf ihrer Gayseite (shop.euros*m*.com / deutsche Fahne klicken) mit einem server-Aufruf, den ich auch hier fand?
http://www.privatweb.de/dialerschutz.htm

(zweiter Abschnitt --> Interfun GmbH


> Wer auf diesen Link klickt handelt sich den Dialer ‚wmactive.exe’ ein!
> Geschickt wird der Dialer von ‚dial.interfungmbh.de’, wobei die Datei über raffinierte php-Skripte von ‚server.iad.livep*.net’ geladen wird. Gehostet wird das ganze von ‚www.livep*.com’. Die erste Seite gaukelt ein nötiges PlugIn für den Windows-Mediaplayer vor, wobei das Windows-Logo hier – in einem unerlaubt Zusammenhang – gezeigt wird


[/off topic]


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*0190840671 sofortige bargewinne und sachgewinne*

und schon wieder treibt hier jemand mit oben genannter nummer sein unwesen... klingt zumindest wie die masche von anfang januar 2005...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2005)

welche Ansage? welche Nummer?
und: Beschwerde nicht vergessen...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

text; Warum meldest du dich nicht mehr bei mir,hab ich was falsch gemacht?
Sorry,wenn ja..
Absender;20105976723    Zurückrufen unter 0190....
Nicht anrufen!!! teuer!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

ich hab grad auch so eine komische sms bekommen:
es wurde eine Nachricht/ Foto zugestellt, bitte melde dich per sms mit dem Kennwort INFO unter der Nummer 83777 (max.1,99e/sms)

hab mir gleich gedacht, dass des irgend ein schwindel ist...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> @Gal:
> 
> Editier mal deine Liste oben und füge die 873691 hinzu.



und noch die 01908-830136


----------



## Herbert07 (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Ich erhielt gestern eine SPAM SMS mit folgendem Inhalt:

Eine Nachricht wurde für Dich hinterlegt. Zum Abhören bitte sofort 01908-8xxxxx anrufen! 

Habe angerufen, da kam ein Band: "Die gewählte Nummer ist für Sie gratis."
Dann kam aber ein "Die gewählte Nummer ist nicht vergeben, bitte legen Sie
auf, damit Sie wieder erreichbar sind".

Na, das wird ja immer perfider! Bin mal auf die Telefonrechnung gespannt!

Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur mache ich morgen...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Die sind in diesem Fall einfach zu blöd zum spammen, den 0190-Nummern gibt es wirklich nicht mehr. Der Anruf war tatsächlich kostenfrei.

Gruß Marco


----------



## sw_fcb (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: immer das gleiche*



Anonymous schrieb:


> +447802000332



so ne SMS habe ich gerade auch bekommen, ich sollte so ne nummer für 1,99€/Minute anrufen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: immer das gleiche*



sw_fcb schrieb:


> so ne SMS habe ich gerade auch bekommen, ich sollte so ne nummer für 1,99€/Minute anrufen...


welche?
welche Bewerbung?
bitte Beschwerde mit Namen/Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Soeben eine nachricht von der 


+61418706700 

erhalten zum Rückruf für eine aufgezeichnete Nachricht.

Rückrufnummer 09003/447747

Recherche bei der Telekom ergab folgenden Dienst:

01039 call by call Atricoa 5

Lyoner Str. 15

60528 Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Hab vor ein paar Tagen ebenfalls so eine SMS bekommen. Ich soll die Nr. 09003 447747 wählen und die Chifre-Nummer ... eingeben.
Da unser Festnetz eine unsichtbare und private Nummer hab, war ich mal dumm und hab dort angerufen. Man hört das selbe Geräusch, wie wenn es heißt: "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer". Nicht den Satz, sondern nur den Ton. Also existiert diese Nummer gar nicht einmal.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 November 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

ich habe heute Morgen ein solcher sms bekommen...

absender: 447802000332
ich sollte folgende nummer anrufen: 09003117717

der Anruf hätte mich über 2€ gekostet


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> der Anruf hätte mich über 2€ gekostet



Nee, über 2 Euro die MINUTE !!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de nicht vergessen, mit Namen, Anschrift und Details des Vorgangs


lesezeichen555555_09003117717_ff
Die Nummern bekam die Firma im *Mai* zugeschanzt vom "Dealer", obwohl man seit *April* auffällig war.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=108938&highlight=555555#post108938

In diesem Fall interessant, wer der Briefkastenanbieter in London ist - betreibt der etwa selbst Chatlines? Frag ihn, im Jag*n

0900 - 3 - 117717 	

Diensteanbieter:


555555 Telecommunication
Ltd.

Southwark Street 44-46
00000 SE1 1UN London

GROSSBRITANNIEN

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Wed May 2 08:10:21 UTC+0200 2007 

Als Netzbetreiber fungiert offenbar die 01039 Call By Call mit einem Insolvenzverwalter als Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

SMS erhalten von +79037012180:
“EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 09003/117717 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. 16707066 ein.”
Ohne Worte...


----------



## sascha (7 November 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> SMS erhalten von +79037012180:
> “EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 09003/117717 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. 16707066 ein.”
> Ohne Worte...



Süß. Sind die wirklich immer noch aktiv? :scherzkeks: Nummer ist der Netzagentur hoffentlich schon gemeldet, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Die gleiche SMS kam heute auch bei mir an


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*



sascha schrieb:


> Süß. Sind die wirklich immer noch aktiv?


ich finde es nicht "süß", dass diese Firma immer noch nicht gebremst werden konnte, obwohl mir doch bereits seitens der BnetzA mitgeteilt wurde, dass sowohl gegen die Firma als auch gegen den Netzbetreiber (01039) eine Abmahnung erfolgt ist. Insofern sind Beschwerden an die BnetzA *ganz besonders wichtig*, damit die "Süßen" "Saures" kriegen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Aber das seltsame ist
...
die Nummer existiert nicht!!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Habe auch eine verdammte sms bekommen.war so blöd und habe dort angerufen und sind über 5 € in kürze weg,ohne das ich überhaupt die Sprachnachricht,gehört habe.Hatte einfach aufgelegt.
Am nächsten Tag sms nr.2 (Na Du,hast mich bei Love Clash doch nicht erraten?,weißt du echt nicht wer ich bin?)
Hab ich natürlich diesesmal ignoriert. LASST EUCH NICHT VERARSCHEN_REINE ABZOCKE.
Ihr schreibt nur von D1 und D2- aber ich hab nen E-PLUS Vertrag.
Die Absendernummer von LoveAndDate: +96277683378, wenn man dort anruft,gehts natürlich nicht.
Wollte nur sagen das ,daseine riesen schweinerei ist ,so das geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
ALLER LETZTE SCHUBLADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Dating scams
Ich habe neulich einen Anruf von Telebilling.ch bekommen: 044 298 5851 und 044 298 5858. Angeblich ist durch mein handy eine von ihnen verwaltete Erotiknummer gewählt worden. Ich wurde aufgefordert, ihnen meine Adresse mitzuteilen, damit sie mir eine Rechnung schicken konnten. Das habe ich selbstverständlich nicht gemacht. Auf meinem fand ich, dass folgende Nummer gewählt worden war: 044 559 6314. Die ganze Sache klang nach [.....], und ich habe danach mit dieser Nummer etwas über Google im Internet erforscht. 
Folgende Internetadressen sind alle durch Telebilling.ch verwaltet, oder zumindest, die Telefonrechnungen. 

[noparse] BilligDates.ch - Sekontakte ganz günstig zu Frauen OFI, Sextreffs aus der Schweiz 	044 559 63 13
Billig Fick Zürich - Fick Billig Zürich - Sextelefon - Telefonsex	 	044 559 63 63
Sex billig - Billig Sex - Telefonsex - Sextelefon - Parkplatz Sex - Sextreffen	044 559 63 63
Sofortsexkontakte - Sofortsex Kontakte - Sofort Sexkontakte - Schweiz		044 559 63 63
eroskontakte.ch - Privatkontakte Amateurinnen Sexkontakte Telefonsex Dating Privat Sexdate Sextreff Spanner Fetisch SMS Sex Livesex Treffen latex gummi leder seitensprung amateur smssex mms bilder free prics Zürich Bern Genf Luzern St.Gallen Basel		044 559 69 29
Sehrbillig.ch viele Sexkontakte aus der Schweiz, Sexkontakte einmal anders, Telefonsex.	  044 559 63 87
SEX GANZ BILLIG		044 559 63 93
</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"> <script language="JavaScript"> </script> <style type="text/css"> </style> </head> <body bgcolor="#93addd" onLoad="MM_preloadImages('nav/nav_r2_c5_f2.jpg','nav/nav_r4_c6_f2.j		044 559 63 92
BilligWillig.ch - Billig und willig Schweiz Sexkontakte - Flirt und Seitensprung - Sexkontakt aus der Schweiz		[ /noparse]044 559 63 14
Wie funktioniert das?
Der Anrufer möchte eine der inserierten Frauen kontaktieren, ruft die angegebene Nummer an, und erwartet eine Antwort von ihr. Statt dessen, bekommt er eine Antwort von der Zentrale, denn jede angezeigte Frau hat dieselbe Nummer. Hier wird irgend etwas über Bedingungen des Weitergehens gesagt, er geht weiter, wird von irgend jemandem belanglosen angesprochen, hat aber dabei unwissentlich einem Vertrag zugesagt, für den er nun eine Rechnung bekommt, obgleich gar kein Service stattgefunden hat. 
Ob dies nun in allen Einzelheiten so stimmt, weiss ich nicht, aber so sieht es zumindest aus. Die angezeigten Frauen sind auf alle der obigen Webseiten dieselben, und sehen aus wie Models, nicht wie einsame, dem Sex entzogene Altjungfern. Die nummern sind immer auf der selben Webseite für die selbe Gegend dieselben. 
Das ist eine völlige Irreführung des Kunden, der gleichsam in eine Falle gelockt wird, und dann am Telefon bedroht mit finanziellen Konsequenzen, falls er nicht seine Adresse bekanntgibt und die Rechnung bezahlt. 
Seither kriege ich jeden Tag SMS, jetzt die letzte auch von der Nummer +447802000332 mit irgendwelchen Erotikangebote. 
Ich habe mich bei der hiesigen Untersuchungsstelle gemeldet, und ihnen den Fall geschildert, aber das scheint durchaus nicht gegen die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu sein. Auch wird über solche Dinge keine Aufklärungsarbeit betrieben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Ja, ja, an die Infofon bzw. Info Media Group erinnern wir uns hier auch noch gut...
Den Namen Ph* G* darf ich hier nicht ausschreiben, aber...
Der "Beobachter" darf das offenbar, z.B. hier und darf sogar recht klar beschreiben, wie das lukrative Geschäft läuft 





> Betreiber von einschlägigen Telefondiensten und Sexseiten im Internet sind kreativ, wenns darum geht, Gesetze zu ritzen - und Kunden zu schröpfen.


Einen Überblick über die erfolgreichsten und/oder "kreativsten" schweizerischen "Ritzer und Schröpfer" erhält man, wenn man beispielsweise den Herrn Ph*G* zusammen mit dem Suchbegriff "Web-Pranger" google zum Fraß vorwirft... 

Nun ja, nur ist das hier der falsche Thread, aber das macht nichts.

Zur Sache an sich:


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Angeblich ist durch mein handy eine von ihnen verwaltete Erotiknummer gewählt worden. Ich wurde aufgefordert, ihnen meine Adresse mitzuteilen, damit sie mir eine Rechnung schicken konnten. Das habe ich selbstverständlich nicht gemacht.


Wende Dich doch als Schweizer mal an die schweizerischen Medien (Kassensturz, Tagesanzeiger), oder an den Beobachter - immerhin ist ja der oben verlinkte Artikel "Falsch verbunden" durchaus auch in Deinem Fall einschlägig...

Es geht zwar hauptsächlich um die "MEN Mobile Entertainment Network" (das gehört dann für Deutschland und Österreich hierher), aber der Herr Ph*G* wird schon auch erwähnt: 





> Die Liste der getäuschten Kunden liesse sich wohl endlos verlängern. Wie MEN Mobile *operieren auch Telebilling-Firmen mit gewöhnlichen geographischen Vorwahlen (zum Beispiel 044)*. Fies, weil sich diese im Gegensatz zu den bekannten 0906-Sexnummern nicht sperren lassen. Für Thomas Meier von der Stiftung für Konsumentenschutz ist dies «ein dauerndes Ärgernis», weil die Firmen ihr Geschäft in einem «Graubereich» machen dürften. Zudem werde der Jugendschutz unterlaufen. «Alle Mehrwertdienste dürften nur unter speziellen Nummern erreichbar sein», findet Meier, damit etwa Eltern die Nummern einfach und zuverlässig sperren lassen können. Diese Forderung fand aber bei der letzten Revision des Fernmeldegesetzes kein Gehör. Einer der Gründe: Die Mehrzahl der Geschädigten reklamiert gar nicht - weil ihnen der Vorfall peinlich ist.


Dasselbe Modell wie in Deutschland, dieselben guten Argumente gegen dieses Modell, dieselbe Ignoranz seitens der Politik. Beschämend bei Euch wie bei uns...


----------

